# voseo en diferentes países



## Orgullomoore

Ya se sabe que en muchos países se usa "vos" en lugar de "tú", pero lo que no sé es si en estos otros países que emplean el "vos", también conjugan el verbo como lo hacen los argentinos. Es decir, ¿un centroamericanos va a decir "vos sabés" o "vos sabes"? ¿Y un marabino? ¿Y un colombiano? 

Apreciaría mucho que gente aportara cómo es en su país de origen, o que los que no sean nativos pero saben algo de esto, compartieran la información, por favor. 

Saludos.


----------



## esteban

Orgullomoore said:
			
		

> Ya se sabe que en muchos países se usa "vos" en lugar de "tú", pero lo que no sé es si en estos otros países que emplean el "vos", también conjugan el verbo como lo hacen los argentinos. Es decir, ¿un centroamericanos va a decir "vos sabés" o "vos sabes"? ¿Y un marabino? ¿Y un colombiano?
> 
> Apreciaría mucho que gente aportara cómo es en su país de origen, o que los que no sean nativos pero saben algo de esto, compartieran la información, por favor.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hola orgullomoore,

De lo que yo sepa, en Colombia el voseo se usa como en Argentina con la excepciòn del subjuntivo presente.

Ejemplo:

"Aunque conozcàs de memoria las reglas de la gramàtica espanola, siempre terminàs haciendo algùn error..." (COLOMBIA)
"Aunque conozcas de memoria las reglas de la gramàtica espanola, siempre terminàs haciendo algùn error..." (ARGENTINA)
o
"Hacé lo que queràs con tu vida" (COLOMBIA)
"Hacé lo que quieras con tu vida" (ARGENTINA)

En Argentina, la conjugaciòn del subjuntivo presente para _vos_ coincide pues con la de _tù_ (esta conjugaciòn es la que encontràs en el sitio de la RAE para _vos_).
Si querés saber còmo se conjuga _vos_ para el subjuntivo presente en Colombia, fijate còmo se conjuga _vosotros_ (podés hacerlo en la RAE también). 
Para obtener la conjugaciòn de _vos_ a partir de _vosotros_, quitale la i de la terminaciòn. 
Observà còmo terminarìa el ejemplo anterior con _vosotros _(_vosotros_ equivale al _ustedes_ latinoamericano en un contexto informal y se usa sòlo en Espana):
"Haced lo que queràis con vuestras vidas" (ESPANA)

De paso siguiendo esta idea de quitarle una letra a la terminaciòn de _vosotros_, podés obtener todas las demàs conjugaciones para _vos_ (con la excepciòn del _pretérito_).

Espero no haberte dado una explicaciòn demasiado confusa  .

Saludos

esteban


----------



## baguette a la mex

Estoy en desacuerdo al usar la palabra como "voseo" aunque se lo que quieres decir


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola Orgullo moore, encontre un enlace / link que es muy completo sobre el voceo, podras encontrar  las conjugaciones. y mucha informacion sobre las diferencias y riquesa del Castellano.
http://www.sopreproc.org/
Saludos


----------



## Laia

baguette a la mex said:
			
		

> Estoy en desacuerdo al usar la palabra como "voseo" aunque se lo que quieres decir


 
No entiendo qué quieres decir... ¿con qué exactamente estás en desacuerdo?


----------



## SpiceMan

El artículo sobre voseo en wikipedia tal vez dé un poco de luz sobre tu inquietud. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voseo


----------



## Universalia

Un dato: en uruguay usan el vos con la conjugación del tu (creo que en otras regiones también)

Salud,


----------



## thetucu

esteban said:


> Hola orgullomoore,
> 
> De lo que yo sepa, en Colombia el voseo se usa como en Argentina con la excepciòn del subjuntivo presente.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> "Aunque conozcàs de memoria las reglas de la gramàtica espanola, siempre terminàs haciendo algùn error..." (COLOMBIA)
> "Aunque conozcas de memoria las reglas de la gramàtica espanola, siempre terminàs haciendo algùn error..." (ARGENTINA)
> o
> "Hacé lo que queràs con tu vida" (COLOMBIA)
> "Hacé lo que quieras con tu vida" (ARGENTINA)
> 
> En Argentina, la conjugaciòn del subjuntivo presente para _vos_ coincide pues con la de _tù_ (esta conjugaciòn es la que encontràs en el sitio de la RAE para _vos_).
> Si querés saber còmo se conjuga _vos_ para el subjuntivo presente en Colombia, fijate còmo se conjuga _vosotros_ (podés hacerlo en la RAE también).
> Para obtener la conjugaciòn de _vos_ a partir de _vosotros_, quitale la i de la terminaciòn.
> Observà còmo terminarìa el ejemplo anterior con _vosotros _(_vosotros_ equivale al _ustedes_ latinoamericano en un contexto informal y se usa sòlo en Espana):
> "Haced lo que queràis con vuestras vidas" (ESPANA)
> 
> De paso siguiendo esta idea de quitarle una letra a la terminaciòn de _vosotros_, podés obtener todas las demàs conjugaciones para _vos_ (con la excepciòn del _pretérito_).
> 
> Espero no haberte dado una explicaciòn demasiado confusa  .
> 
> Saludos
> 
> esteban


 
Eso de q en Argentina se usa la congujacion del subjuntivo presente del Tú en vez del correcto uso como el caso colombiano, no es tan asi, puesto q eso sucede mayormente en buenos aires pero no asi en el interior del pais, donde se usa mas la acepcion correcta: "Aunque conozcás de memoria las reglas de la gramàtica espanola, siempre terminás haciendo algùn error..."


----------



## Sidjanga

Universalia said:


> Un dato: en uruguay usan el vos con la conjugación del tu (creo que en otras regiones también)


Muy buenas noches:

En el Uruguay (en especial, Montevideo), al tutear a alguien (como opuesto al trato de _usted_), se usan más bien los pronombres _vos_ y _tú,_ pero siempre con las formas verbales del voseo. 
La "elección" del pronombre (_tú_ o _vos_) depende del grado de confianza/informalidad que se tenga con el interlocutor.

Así que:
_Tú querés_ o _vos querés (_nunca el voseo pronominal con tuteo verbal, _vos quieres_).

Parece que en el Este del país sí se usa (también) el tuteo verbal, pero siempre con el pronombre _tú_.

Saludos


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola:

En *El Salvador* usamos también el voseo como forma cotidiana de trato. Su uso, sentimos que implica mas confianza entre las personas, un trato mas amigable. 

Por mas que los medios de comunicación locales nos bombardean todos los días a diestra y siniestra con sus mensajes publicitarios promoviendo el uso del tuteo, los salvadoreños seguimos aferrados al voseo, algo que en lo personal pienso es parte de nuestra identidad histórica cultural y a mí ,particularmente,me agrada esa forma de tratamiento. Se nos quiere hacer creer que el voseo no es una forma aceptable de trato, pero es demás, la gente lo sigue usando.

El voseo es usado por todas las clases sociales y de todo nivel educativo. En años recientes, incluso algunos medios de comunicación y agencias de publicidad se han visto obligados a reconocer tal realidad, lanzando campañas comerciales usando el "vos" y publicando secciones ocupando exclusivamente el voseo.

A lo mas que se ha logrado llegar es que a veces, no siempre, se mezcla el pronombre tu con la conjugación de vos en el verbo respectivo, pero nada mas. La tendencia es a usar plenamente el voseo. Pienso que el "vos" seguirá con nosotros indefinidamente.

Saludos a todos,


----------



## Tia Laura

*Yo soy argentina. Y como ya sabés cómo hablamos los argentinos, te cuento que conozco ecuatorianos que usan el "vos" con la forma del verbo correspondiente  al pronombre "tú". Por ej: "vos sabes", "vos tienes", etc. *


----------



## ryba

Hola a todos:

Tengo un par de preguntas sobre el voseo colombiano. ¿En dónde se da en Colombia?

¿Cómo se ven las formas verbales en los demás tiempos?

Por ejemplo, en *el futuro*, ¿funciona lo de quitarle la i de la terminación de la conjugación de vosotros o es como en el caso del voseo argentino?

_vosotros cantaréis => *vos cantarés*_ o *vos cantarás* (como en la Argentina)

y para los verbos terminados en -er e -ir??

¿Cómo se hacen las formas en *el pretérito indefinido*? 

_vosotros estuvisteis_ => *vos estuvistes* o _*vos estuviste* _(como en la Argentina)

 Sé que el agregar la "s" es un error bastante común (lo he visto muchas veces vagando por internet), pero si la forma para _vos_ se formara de la manera que mencioné arriba sería la forma correcta.

*Con el plusquamperfecto* y *el imperfecto del subjuntivo* no hay problema alguno, ya que el método este da los mismos resultados que la conjugación de _tú_):

_vosotros habíais cantado_ => *vos habías cantado* (igual que la forma de _tú_)

_vosotros cantaseis/cantarais_ => _*vos cantases/cantaras

*_¿Qué pasa con el verbo _haber_ en el presente? *vos habés cantado* (la verdad no sé cómo se hace en Argentina, porque allá casi no se usa el prét. perfecto [compuesto])

Los que usan la conjugación de _tú_ dicen _oye_ (o oiga para _usted_) para llamar la atención de alguién.

En la Argentina, en el Uruguay (y en Bolivia¿?) se emplea _che_ para vos/tú/ud/uds. ¿En las zonas "no-cheistas" se dirá *oí*?*?*?*?*?*?*?*?*

Las mismas preguntas las dirijo a los voseantes de otros lados, me acuerdo que he leído que en algunos países caribeños la conjugación para _vos_ en el imperativo coincide con la de _tù_.

Mil gracias de antemano, cuídense.


----------



## ryba

Bueno, hoy, contestando en un otro hilo hice una recopilación de links para unos cuantos hilos sobre el voseo:

*vos*, voseo argentino: formación del subjuntivo e imperativo, el voseo chileno
*voseo en diferentes países*, un hilo que reavivé ayer
*Usted, Tú, Vos*
*El voseo, vosotros y ustedes...*
*¡No te hagás el gracioso!*
*te referís*
*The History Behind vos vs. tú/vosotros vs. ustedes*
*Vosotros*, algunos posts tratan sobre el voseo argentino
*El voseo y la corrupción del lenguaje*
*"vos" vs. "tú" en España*, ahí encontrarás algo sobre el voseo chileno
*¿tutea(s)?*
*Pasate / Andate / Acercate / Vení (a un sitio determinado) (Argentina)*

Puede que estos enlaces le resulten utiles a alguien. 

Acá viene la entrada *voseo *de Wikipedia.

 Un abrazote


----------



## BETOREYES

Hola RYBA:
Estoy un poco corto de tiempo, y no he tenido mucho para revisar todos los enlaces que pusiste, pero voy a tratar de resolover muy rápidamente tus dudas del mensaje anterior:

El voseo colombiano se presenta principalmente en el occidente del país, y más específicamente en los departamentos del Valle del Cauca, Caldas, Quindío, Risaralda, norte del Tolima y Antioquia. En la Zona Atlántica no se usa nunca, y en las demás zonas del país se puede escuchar eventualmente.

La conjugación del voseo colombiano es prácticamente igual a la argentina, con dos leves variaciones: El subjuntivo siempre va en la forma aguda (cantés, vengás, mirés) mientras en en Argentina se alterna con la forma del tú; y en el pretérito se presentan tres formas: "_vos estuviste, vos estuvistes, vos estuvites_" siendo muy común la última en las zonas rurales y la primera la única aceptada en la ciudad.

Agregar la "s" no solo es un error común, sino grave en las formas de tuteo, sin embargo por su etimología no debe considerarse un error en las formas del voseo. De igual manera no deben considerarse un error las formas terminadas en "ai", típicas del voseo chileno.

Para llamar la atención de alguien se usa en Antioquia y el Eje Cafetero (Cal., Ris., Quin.) la forma "oíste", y en el Valle del Cauca: "oís"

Cuando el verbo haber va como auxiliar (única posibilidad en el voseo, porque es segunda persona) se conjuga como con en el tú: _<<¿a qué has venido vos?>>_

Saludos
BetoReyes.


----------



## ryba

Gracias, BETOREYES, te agradezco que hayas dedicado tu tiempo en responderme, me ayudaste. 

Interesante lo de las formas de llamar la atención de alguien, se ven muy exóticas.

Se me olvidó de preguntar, el imperativo de _ir_ es _andá_ (tal como en Argentina)?

BETOREYES, podrías decirme, ¿cómo es visto el voseo en Medellín, se usa el _tú_ también ahí? Sí así, ¿cómo es visto el uso de _tú_ y/o sus formas verbales?

Mis dudas acerca del voseo o de los tipos del voseo colombiano surguieron después de escuchar _A Dios le pido_ de Juanes, que muchos citan como un ejemplo del uso del voseo colombiano, mientras yo encuentro ahí sólo el pronombre _vos_, o sea el voseo pronominal nada más.

El muchacho canta "_Que te quedes a mi lado y que más nunca te me vayas, mi vida._" en vez de "_Que te quedés a mi lado y que más nunca te me vayás, mi vida._".

Consulté la entrada voseo del DPD. Ha desviado unas dudas mías, por ejemplo:



ryba said:


> ¿Qué pasa con el verbo _haber_ en el presente? *vos habés cantado *(la verdad no sé cómo se hace en Argentina, porque allá casi no se usa el prét. perfecto [compuesto])



En el apartado sobre la Argentina dice:


> c) Se usan _has,_ _sos_ (no _sós; _→ tilde2, 1.2) y _vas_ como formas de presente de indicativo de _haber,_ _ser_ e _ir,_ respectivamente. No son propios de la norma culta los presentes _habés,_ _habís,_ _soi_ y _vai_.


La entrada contiene bastante información, pero no es tan específica como la info que aportan ustedes, está buena para empezar nomás. Me gusta que haya ese recuadro con las formas verbales por país. Según los autores, en Colombia se emplean las formas del futuro _cantarés_, _comerés_ y _vivirés_ y alternan en el uso con las formas de tuteo _cantarás, comerás, vivirás. _Lástima que no especifiquen dónde se las usa y cómo son vistas por la sociedad (bueno, seguro es un tema bastante complejo)...

El tema del voseo me interesa mucho desde que sé de la existencia de ese fenómeno. No sé explicar el porqué de esa atracción, gusto o interés, será porque es tan latino y a mí las modalidades linguísticas americanas y todo lo americano me interesan muchísimo y de ahí la necesidad casi infantil de saber más y más.. 

EDIT:

Encontré 2 hilos más:

*el voseo*, aporta nueva información sobre el voseo en Costa Rica y Guatemala
*El uso de tú y vos en Costa Rica*

EDIT 2:

Otros más:

*vosotros/ustedes*, unas cosas interesantes sobre el voseo
*voseo dialectal / reverencial - formas más coloquiales*, la terminología que se aplica al voseo antiguo y al voseo contemporáneo


----------



## BETOREYES

ryba said:


> Gracias, BETOREYES, te agradezco que hayas dedicado tu tiempo en responderme, me ayudaste.


De nada.


ryba said:


> Se me olvidó de preguntar, el imperativo de _ir_ es _andá_ (tal como en Argentina)?


Sí.


ryba said:


> BETOREYES, podrías decirme, ¿cómo es visto el voseo en Medellín, se usa el _tú_ también ahí? Sí así, ¿cómo es visto el uso de _tú_ y/o sus formas verbales?


En Medellín sí se tutea, pero es un fenómeno relativamente reciente. La primera vez que escuché a un paisa (oriundo de Antioquia y el Eje Cafetero) tratar a alguien de tú, fue hace catorce años, y era un "hijo de papi"(pijo) que sólo tuteaba a su mamá.
A pesar de lo chocante que le podría sonar a la mayoría de la población, el tuteo fue cogiendo fuerza en Antioquia (que era una región exclusivamente voseante) , gracias a la nueva costumbre generalizada en todo el país de usar el "tú" entre personas con estrechos vínculos familiares (En las zonas no voseantes -excepto La Costa- se usaba casi exclusivamente el tratamiento de usted). 
Hoy en día aunque todavía es mucho más común el tratamiento de vos, se tutea en los siguientes casos:
1. Entre padres e hijos (De la última generación -yo nunca he tuteado a mis padres-)
2. Entre esposos y novios (también, los más jóvenes)
3. Entre *dos* personas de *diferente sexo *que tienen mucha cercanía y confianza.
4. Cuando alguien se quiere pasar de galán tambien suele tutear.
5. Y claro... Los foreros cuando nos comunicamos con gente de todo el mundo.

En cuanto a la publicidad, curiosamente hace veinte años, cuando nadie tuteaba, los avisos y vallas iban exclusivamente conjugados en "tú", ahora, es muy común ver avisos usando las dos formas verbales.



ryba said:


> Mis dudas acerca del voseo o de los tipos del voseo colombiano surguieron después de escuchar _A Dios le pido_ de Juanes, que muchos citan como un ejemplo del uso del voseo colombiano, mientras yo encuentro ahí sólo el pronombre _vos_, o sea el voseo pronominal nada más.


 
En Antioquia siempre concuerda el pronombre con el verbo. No está bien vista la mezcla entre ambas formas verbales, y no se usa ni el voseo exclusivamente pronominal ni el exclusivamente verbal.

Lo que expliqué antes, de que los avisos publicitarios usaban el tuteo a pesar de que la población no lo hacía, se aplica también a las canciones, hasta el colmo de que el propio himno antioqueño dice lo siguiente: <<_Oh libertád que *perfumas* (...) *deja* que aspiren mis hijos (...)>>_
Esto ocurre también en Argentina aunque en menor grado.
A veces las letras de las canciones no concuerdan con la forma de hablar de la gente.



ryba said:


> La entrada contiene bastante información, pero no es tan específica como la info que aportan ustedes, está buena para empezar nomás. Me gusta que haya ese recuadro con las formas verbales por país. Según los autores, *en Colombia se emplean las formas del futuro cantarés, comerés y vivirés* y alternan en el uso con las formas de tuteo _cantarás, comerás, vivirás. _Lástima que no especifiquen dónde se las usa y cómo son vistas por la sociedad (bueno, seguro es un tema bastante complejo)...


Esto me sorprende mucho, tendré que seguir estudiando y poniendo mucho cuidado.



ryba said:


> El tema del voseo me interesa mucho desde que sé de la existencia de ese fenómeno. No sé explicar el porqué de esa atracción, gusto o interés, será porque es tan latino y a mí las modalidades linguísticas americanas y todo lo americano me interesan muchísimo y de ahí la necesidad casi infantil de saber más y más..


Ese interés que mostrás es un halago que como americano te agradezco.
Saludos
Beto.


----------



## BETOREYES

ryba said:


> La entrada contiene bastante información, pero no es tan específica como la info que aportan ustedes, está buena para empezar nomás. Me gusta que haya ese recuadro con las formas verbales por país. Según los autores, *en Colombia se emplean las formas del futuro cantarés, comerés y vivirés *y alternan en el uso con las formas de tuteo _cantarás, comerás, vivirás. _Lástima que no especifiquen dónde se las usa y cómo son vistas por la sociedad (bueno, seguro es un tema bastante complejo)...


Acabo de decirle a mi compañero: _"Marcel. Vos verés"_
¿No sé por qué no lo había notado?


----------



## bb008

Orgullomoore said:


> Ya se sabe que en muchos países se usa "vos" en lugar de "tú", pero lo que no sé es si en estos otros países que emplean el "vos", también conjugan el verbo como lo hacen los argentinos. Es decir, ¿un centroamericanos va a decir "vos sabés" o "vos sabes"? ¿Y un marabino? ¿Y un colombiano?
> 
> Apreciaría mucho que gente aportara cómo es en su país de origen, o que los que no sean nativos pero saben algo de esto, compartieran la información, por favor.
> 
> Saludos.


 
En Venezuela solamente el voseo esta en el Estado Zulia, los Zulianos te van a decir "vos sabeis" pero el resto del país hablan con el TU o Usted...


----------



## ryba

Gracias, BETOREYES, te quedo eternamente agradecido, es muy chévere tu aporte, sencillamente una chimba.



BETOREYES said:


> Acabo de decirle a mi compañero: _"Marcel. Vos verés"_
> ¿No sé por qué no lo había notado?



Jajajaja ¿No te habías dado cuenta?
¿Lo decís de las dos maneras o se te salió?

Saludos


----------



## juanzitosv

En relación al comentario del Ayutux, Quiero citar un comentario que se posteó en un sitio salvadoreño plenamente voseante como lo es *Cherada.com* donde se habla del fenómeno de la publicidad tuteante en un pais mayoritariamente voseante._

*CITA: 
*
"Yo no sé ustedes pero me cae mal y me parece una falta de orgullo nacional o verguenza de ser como somos el usar el TUTEO (tratarse de tu) cuando se trata de crear anuncios publicitaros por TV, RADIO, PRENSA, INTERNET en EL SALVADOR.


Me parece interesante que por donde sea que navegás en este sitio de Cherada, todas las instrucciones están dirigidas usando el VOSEO (tratarse de vos), realmente le da ese toque salvadoreño que tanta falta le hace a los otros sitios online y a los demás medios de comunicacion de acá que te TUTEAN como si fueran de México.

Y no es que tenga nada de malo el tutear, ya que todos lo entendemos, pero adolece de una cosa:

CARECE DE REALIDAD, porque no es la forma en que los salvadoreños nos tratamos.

Sinceramente cuando veo publicidad aquí en nuestro país donde te tutean yo no me siento identificado, como que no es conmigo siento pq no es mi modo de hablar ni de sentir cuando se dirigen a mi.
****
Regla 16
Martine (Moderadora) 
_


----------



## ryba

Hola, Juancito, ¡bienvenido al forooo!!

Bien ahí, muy buen aporte. Comparto con todo lo que ponen en el texto y fue un placer leerlo. Espero que las cosas cambien pronto en El Salvador, el voseo es requete lindo. 

¡Cuidate bien!

Saludos desde Polonia


----------



## harreaza

Hay que destacar que el voseo del Estado Zulia en Venezuela es una excepción a todo lo que han dicho. 

Allá se conjuga como si fuera plural. Por ejemplo: Vos sabéis lo que pasa, Vos no sois de aquí, etc.


----------



## bb008

harreaza said:


> Hay que destacar el voseo del Estado Zulia en Venezuela es una excepción a todo lo que han dicho.
> 
> Allá se conjuga como si fuera plural. Por ejemplo: Vos sabéis lo que pasa, Vos no sois de aquí, etc.


 
No, yo lo indiqué y dije exactamente eso, que eran los únicos en toda Venezuela que hablaban con el vos.


----------



## harreaza

bb008 said:


> No, yo lo indiqué y dije exactamente eso, que eran los únicos en toda Venezuela que hablaban con el vos.


 
Pero yo me refiero a la exclusividad de la conjugación. 

Un maracucho no habla igual que un salvadoreño, guatemalteco, argentino o uruguayo. Un maracucho dirá: Vos sabéis, mientras que un salvadoreño y el resto dirá: Vos sabés. ¿Bb008, me entendéis?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

harreaza said:


> Pero yo me refiero a la exclusividad de la conjugación.
> 
> Un maracucho no habla igual que un salvadoreño, guatemalteco, argentino o uruguayo. Un maracucho dirá: Vos sabéis, mientras que un salvadoreño y el resto dirá: Vos sabés. ¿Bb008, me entendéis?


 
En Chiapas y Costa Rica dicen "vos sabes", "vos eres"; conjugan como si fuera "tú"; simplemente el pronombre es "vos".


----------



## bb008

harreaza said:


> Pero yo me refiero a la exclusividad de la conjugación.
> 
> Un maracucho no habla igual que un salvadoreño, guatemalteco, argentino o uruguayo. Un maracucho dirá: Vos sabéis, mientras que un salvadoreño y el resto dirá: Vos sabés. ¿Bb008, me entendéis?


 
Si entendí...


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Efectivamente nosotros en El Salvador, tal y como lo dije antes, usamos el "vos" muy similar a la manera en que lo hacen en Argentina, Uruguay, etc. La inmensa mayoría lo utiliza de dicha forma: ¿*vos de dónde sos*?, aunque algunas personas, queriendo "tutear" lo que hacen es usar una mezcla del pronombre "tú" pero con la conjugación de "vos": ¿*y tu de dónde sos*?. Esto quizá como resultado de la enorme presión de los medios de comunicación y agencias publicitarias de querer imponernos el "tuteo" a como de lugar.

Nuevamente saludos,


----------



## JABON

Ayutuxte said:


> Efectivamente nosotros en El Salvador, tal y como lo dije antes, usamos el "vos" muy similar a la manera en que lo hacen en Argentina, Uruguay, etc. La inmensa mayoría lo utiliza de dicha forma: ¿*vos de dónde sos*?, aunque algunas personas, queriendo "tutear" lo que hacen es usar una mezcla del pronombre "tú" pero con la conjugación de "vos": ¿*y tu de dónde sos*?. Esto quizá como resultado de la enorme presión de los medios de comunicación y agencias publicitarias de querer imponernos el "tuteo" a como de lugar.
> 
> Nuevamente saludos,



Hola a todos:

Si bien es cierto que el voseo se usa con frecuencia en forma coloquial, dependiendo del grado de confianza  podrá dar un trato diferente a alguien que no conoce o de jerarquía superior.

vos tenés miedo (entre amigos, conocidos o parientes)
tu tienes miedo (entre desconocidos o poco amigos)
usted tiene miedo (entre jerarquías diferentes)

Saludos


----------



## gaspar_4444

ryba said:


> ¿Cómo se hacen las formas en *el pretérito indefinido*?
> 
> _vosotros estuvisteis_ => *vos estuvistes* o _*vos estuviste* _(como en la Argentina)
> 
> Sé que el agregar la "s" es un error bastante común (lo he visto muchas veces vagando por internet), pero si la forma para _vos_ se formara de la manera que mencioné arriba sería la forma correcta.



Hola, en el caso de la gente de Buenos Aires ese ejemplo es muy común, quiero creer que solo al hablar porque escrito a mi criterio esta mal.

Solo hablo por el uso que se le da al idioma en mi provincia (Santa Fe) lo que yo consideraría correcto es

_*vos estuviste

Saludos
gaspar_4444
*_


----------



## gaspar_4444

Ayutuxte said:


> [...]1aunque algunas personas, queriendo "tutear" lo que hacen es usar una mezcla del pronombre "tú" pero con la conjugación de "vos": ¿*y tu de dónde sos*?. Esto quizá como resultado de la enorme presión de los medios de comunicación y agencias publicitarias de querer imponernos el "tuteo" a como de lugar.[...]
> 
> Nuevamente saludos,



Me suena muy extraño ese "¿*y tú de dónde sos*?" yo diria mas bien ¿*Y tú de dónde eres*? o mucho mas frecuente "¿*Vos de dónde sos*?"
*
Saludos
gaspar_4444*


----------



## tenseconds

ToñoTorreón said:


> En Chiapas y Costa Rica dicen "vos sabes", "vos eres"; conjugan como si fuera "tú"; simplemente el pronombre es "vos".


Hola, de hecho no estoy de acuerdo con vos que a mí me parece que en CR se dice "vos sabés", "vos sos", etc.  Pero bueno puede ser que no me acuerde bien.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

gaspar_4444 said:


> Me suena muy extraño ese "¿*y tú de dónde sos*?" yo diria mas bien ¿*Y tú de dónde eres*? o mucho mas frecuente "¿*Vos de dónde sos*?"
> 
> _*Saludos*_
> _*gaspar_4444*_


 
Hola Gaspar:

Tenés toda la razón al decir que suena extraño, pero es que como ya expliqué antes, algunas personas (sobretodo en los estratos económicos medios y altos), sea por creer que el "tuteo" es mas refinado combinan el pronombre "tú" con tiempos verbales correspondientes al "voceo", o por la influencia misma de los medios de comunicación que a diestra y siniestra nos bombardean con el tú. Al final algunas personas ya no dicen "tu quieres" o "vos querés" sino "tu querés"  Al final, una sola mezcolanza.

De nuevo saludos,.


----------



## Samurai Guarani

En Paraguay, el voseo es igual al empleado en la República Argentina. De hecho tienen el mismo origen.

Ej. Vos sabés, vos sos, vos tenés, etc.

Saludos


----------



## gaspar_4444

Ayutuxte said:


> Hola Gaspar:
> 
> Tenés toda la razón al decir que suena extraño, pero es que como ya expliqué antes, algunas personas (sobretodo en los estratos económicos medios y altos), sea por creer que el "tuteo" es mas refinado combinan el pronombre "tú" con tiempos verbales correspondientes al "voceo", o por la influencia misma de los medios de comunicación que a diestra y siniestra nos bombardean con el tú. Al final algunas personas ya no dicen "tu quieres" o "vos querés" sino "tu querés"  Al final, una sola mezcolanza.
> 
> De nuevo saludos,.



Sí, pero de todas maneras aunque quieran bombardearnos con el "tú" veo muy, muy improbable que logren algo de eso en Argentina, nunca, he escuchado de nadie (Argentinos) decir "Tú". Lo que sí, y veo con mas frecuencia, que ñiños que consumen programas de Nickelodeon o Discovery Kids hablan con el tú, creo, debido a que  los doblajes estan hechos por Puertorriqueños o Mexicanos.

Saludos!


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

gaspar_4444 said:


> Lo que sí, y veo con mas frecuencia, que ñiños que consumen programas de Nickelodeon o Discovery Kids hablan con el tú, creo, debido a que los doblajes estan hechos por Puertorriqueños o Mexicanos.
> 
> Saludos!


 
Es que eso es precisamente lo que está sucediendo acá también. El voseo, históricamente, siempre ha sido parte de nuestra identidad cultural, de nuestra salvadoreñidad, pero por efectos mismos de los medios de comunicación, nuestro español en general, está cambiando lentamente. Por un lado, como vos lo decís, el doblaje de las series extranjeras en las cuales los personajes se "tutean", jamás se "vosean", hace creer a los televidentes que esa es la forma correcta de hablar, especialmente a los niños, cuando en realidad es una variación adicional en el tratamiento que se dá entre las personas y que tanto el tú como el vos tienen exactamente el mismo valor.

Lo bueno es que como ya lo dije antes, últimamente en la prensa, radio y televisión ya se pueden ver anuncios en los que los protagonistas se vosean. Curiosamente, cuando los anunciantes quieren apelar a nuestro sentimiento nacionalista para que prefiramos sus productos por sobre los importados, entonces sí nos vosean, olvidándose del tuteo; lo mismo sucede cuando apelan a la nostalgia de nuestra población que vive en el extranjero (más del 20%) para que les compren sus denominados productos nostálgicos, allí también recurren al voseo.

Finalmente, en los periódicos se publican suplementos dedicados a los jóvenes, en cuyos artículos usan exclusivamente el voseo.

Saludos otra vez,


----------



## the_teacher

Universalia said:


> Un dato: en uruguay usan el vos con la conjugación del tu (creo que en otras regiones también)
> 
> Salud,



Hola! Eso q dices es verdad, acá solemos decir "*tú sos*" en vez de "*tú eres*" como se debería decir, también se dice "*vos sos*". Aunque esto depende mucho del departamento en que vivas, en Maldonado (donde vivo yo) y en Rocha, por ejemplo, se trata de "*tú*", mientras que en el resto de los deptos. se trata de "*vos*".


Salu2 !


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Respondiendo a nuestro amigo Ryba de Polonia, le comento que en Paraguay diferimos del voseo rioplatense tanto en el modo subjuntivo como en el imperativo negativo en el sentido que NO se utiliza la primera forma, es decir:

*Subjuntivo*
(_Es necesario que_) no durmás *(no se utiliza en el Paraguay y si en la Argentina)*
(_Es necesario que_) no duermas (se utiliza en el Paraguay y en la Argentina)

*Imperativo*
(+) Vos, salí de ahí (se utiliza en el Paraguay y en la Argentina)
(-) Vos no durmás *(no se utiliza en el Paraguay y si en la Argentina)*
(-) Vos no duermas (se utiliza en el Paraguay y en la Argentina)

OBS.: Aunque debe aclararse que, quizás por el bilingüismo, el modo de hablar el castellano en Paraguay es muy simple y muchos de los tiempos verbales no se utilizan en nuestro lenguaje cotidiano sino sólo con fines didácticos y académicos. Así, es más corriente escuchar "vos no te vayas a dormir" que "vos no duermas" (menos corriente) y nunca "no durás".

Saludos


----------



## ryba

Muchísimas gracias, Samurai Guarani.

Entonces en el recuadro del _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_ la entrada "Paraguay" está mal (como de costumbre, el diccionario mismo nos explica por qué lo llamaron "de dudas" ).



BETOREYES said:


> ryba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La entrada [la entrada voseo del DPD] contiene bastante información, pero no es tan específica como la info que aportan ustedes, está buena para empezar nomás. Me gusta que haya ese recuadro con las formas verbales por país. Según los autores, *en Colombia se emplean las formas del futuro cantarés, comerés y vivirés *y alternan en el uso con las formas de tuteo _cantarás, comerás, vivirás. _Lástima que no especifiquen dónde se las usa y cómo están vistas por la sociedad (bueno, seguro es un tema bastante complejo)...
> 
> 
> 
> Acabo de decirle a mi compañero: _"Marcel. Vos verés"_
> ¿No sé por qué no lo había notado?
Click to expand...

Bueno, como se emplean las dos formas en el voseo paisa, ¿existe alguna regla que te diga cuál usar?
¿Es cuestión de región, de estilo, de registro o, tal vez, de gusto?

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## VitroBlue

yo la verdad pienso que cada país debe hablar como siempre lo ha hecho. total, de todas maneras nos entendemos aunque usemos el "vos" o el "tú". no hay nececidad de uniformarnos, no somos soldados.
yo tengo amigos de muchos años en el sur y ellos me siguen diciendo vos y yo les sigo diciendo tú y así estamos perfectos. eso de que los medios de comunicación te quieran hacer cambiar la forma de hablar no me parece correcto. y sin embargo soy víctima de la mercadotecnia porque cuando no estoy reflexionando lo que estoy diciendo me traicionan los anglisismos mal plan.


----------



## Limeño

ToñoTorreón said:


> En Chiapas y Costa Rica dicen "vos sabes", "vos eres"; conjugan como si fuera "tú"; simplemente el pronombre es "vos".


 
Si van a YouTube y buscan "comitan soysisimo", y en la lista de 
resultados le dan click al video titulado "comitan de dominguez cautes 
locos" se van a dar una gran sorpresa; Se van a caer del "catre" todos 
los mexicanos que se llenaban la boca diciendo que en ningún lugar de 
México se usa el "vos", (mucha ignorancia en México acerca del voseo y 
de la vida y milagros de los chiapanecos), al fin en ese video está la 
confirmación definitiva de que en Chiapas sí se vosea, (atención en el 
minuto 0:33).


----------



## flljob

No sólo en Chiapas. También en Tabasco se vosea.


----------



## Aleko

Samurai Guarani said:


> (...) quizás por el bilingüismo, el modo de hablar el castellano en Paraguay es muy simple y muchos de los tiempos verbales no se utilizan en nuestro lenguaje cotidiano sino sólo con fines didácticos y académicos. Así, es más corriente escuchar "vos no te vayas a dormir" que "vos no duermas" (menos corriente) y nunca "no durás".


Técnicamente hablando, la estructura que ponés como ejemplo "no te vayas a dormir" es más compleja, en realidad, porque estás usando el verbo ir como auxiliar además de dormir, mientras que en "no duermas" sólo usás el verbo dormir conjugado.

Ese uso es bastante más común en América que en España y en particular en el Río de la Plata. En Uruguay es una manera usual de hablar y acá no tenemos bilingüismo.

Más allá de eso, es cierto que las áreas bilingües con idiomas indígenas en América, suelen experimentar una simplificación en el uso de las herramientas y recursos de expresión del castellano por la sencilla razón de que uno y otros idiomas provienen de familias lingüísticas distintas y sus estructuraciones son diferentes.

Saludos 



the_teacher said:


> (...) acá solemos decir "*tú sos*" en vez de "*tú eres*" como se debería decir, también se dice "*vos sos*". Aunque esto depende mucho del departamento en que vivas, en Maldonado (donde vivo yo) y en Rocha, por ejemplo, se trata de "*tú*", mientras que en el resto de los deptos. se trata de "*vos*".


El asunto con el "_*tú*_ + _forma verbal de voseo_" no pasa en realidad porque se use "mal" la conjugación verbal, sino que es sólo un uso diferenciatorio del tú frente al vos (al menos en Montevideo y área metropolitana y me consta que en otras zonas del país también, aunque en Maldonado no sé).

En Montevideo se suele usar *tú/ti* cuando se quiere mantener una cierta distancia respecto del interlocutor, sin que se llegue a una lejanía o formalismo que pudiera interferir con el relacionamiento informal. Es decir que se usa el tú como una especie intermedia entre el formal y distanciador usted y el informal/coloquial y aproximante vos. La conjugación verbal siempre corresponde con la de *vos*:
_* _*Tenés*_ que pensar más en *ti *misma._
_* *Tú* _*podés*_ mejorar tus notas si _*estudiás*_ más._

Quienes usan el _*tú*_ de esta forma suelen ser personas de edad intermedia o mayores, mientras que los más jóvenes siempre usan sólo el _*vos*_. 

Aparte de este uso, el departamento de Rocha, al sureste del país, es una consagrada isla tuteante en el mar voseante de toda la región rioplatense y sus habitantes "se delatan" fácilmente al hablar por el uso exclusivo del tuteo.


----------



## Limeño

Aleko said:


> Técnicamente hablando, la estructura que ponés como ejemplo "no te vayas a dormir" es más compleja, en realidad, porque estás usando el verbo ir como auxiliar además de dormir, mientras que en "no duermas" sólo usás el verbo dormir conjugado.
> 
> Ese uso es bastante más común en América que en España y en particular en el Río de la Plata. En Uruguay es una manera usual de hablar y acá no tenemos bilingüismo.
> 
> Más allá de eso, es cierto que las áreas bilingües con idiomas indígenas en América, suelen experimentar una simplificación en el uso de las herramientas y recursos de expresión del castellano por la sencilla razón de que uno y otros idiomas provienen de familias lingüísticas distintas y sus estructuraciones son diferentes.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> El asunto con el "_*tú*_ + _forma verbal de voseo_" no pasa en realidad porque se use "mal" la conjugación verbal, sino que es sólo un uso diferenciatorio del tú frente al vos (al menos en Montevideo y área metropolitana y me consta que en otras zonas del país también, aunque en Maldonado no sé).
> 
> En Montevideo se suele usar *tú/ti* cuando se quiere mantener una cierta distancia respecto del interlocutor, sin que se llegue a una lejanía o formalismo que pudiera interferir con el relacionamiento informal. Es decir que se usa el tú como una especie intermedia entre el formal y distanciador usted y el informal/coloquial y aproximante vos. La conjugación verbal siempre corresponde con la de *vos*:
> _* _*Tenés*_ que pensar más en *ti *misma._
> _* *Tú* _*podés*_ mejorar tus notas si _*estudiás*_ más._
> 
> Quienes usan el _*tú*_ de esta forma suelen ser personas de edad intermedia o mayores, mientras que los más jóvenes siempre usan sólo el _*vos*_.
> 
> Aparte de este uso, el departamento de Rocha, al sureste del país, es una consagrada isla tuteante en el mar voseante de toda la región rioplatense y sus habitantes "se delatan" fácilmente al hablar por el uso exclusivo del tuteo.


 

Eso quiere decir que en Montevideo los jóvenes están utilizando el voseo puro y duro y ya nunca más con el pronombre "tú" como lo hacían sus padres,  ¿eso quiere decir que con las próximas décadas el voseo verbal (tú podés), podría estar desapareciendo en Montevideo?, ¿a qué podría deberse esto?, ¿quizá una especie de identificación con el voseo puro de los Argentinos, la TV Argentina, el colegio?


----------



## shoam

baguette a la mex said:


> Estoy en desacuerdo al usar la palabra como "voseo" aunque se lo que quieres decir


 
"Y sin embargo gira"



gaspar_4444 said:


> Me suena muy extraño ese "¿*y tú de dónde sos*?" yo diria mas bien ¿*Y tú de dónde eres*? o mucho mas frecuente "¿*Vos de dónde sos*?"
> 
> _*Saludos*_
> _*gaspar_4444*_


 
Estimado Gaspar:
hay que viajar por latinoamérica para ver las mas extrañas combinaciones de palabras,nombres de las cosas, los usos que les dan y los verbos. Viajando por todfos esos países he escuchado muchisimas cosas que jamas las hubiera aprendido si me hubiera quedadop en Argentina o si hubiera ido nada más que a Punta cana, Cancún o Isla Margarita...



esteban said:


> Hola orgullomoore,
> 
> De lo que yo sepa, en Colombia el voseo se usa como en Argentina con la excepciòn del subjuntivo presente.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> o
> "Hacé lo que queràs con tu vida" (COLOMBIA)
> "Hacé lo que quieras con tu vida" (ARGENTINA)
> 
> Espero no haberte dado una explicaciòn demasiado confusa  .
> 
> Saludos
> 
> esteban


 
¡MUY interesante tu descripcion, amigo Esteban!!
Esto es exactamente lo que yo habia notado en mis dias en Colombia, pero no podía describir con esa presición que acabás de manifestar.


----------



## Aleko

Limeño said:


> Eso quiere decir que en Montevideo los jóvenes están utilizando el voseo puro y duro y ya nunca más con el pronombre "tú" como lo hacían sus padres, ¿eso quiere decir que con las próximas décadas el voseo verbal (tú podés), podría estar desapareciendo en Montevideo?, ¿a qué podría deberse esto?, ¿quizá una especie de identificación con el voseo puro de los Argentinos, la TV Argentina, el colegio?


En realidad, lo que podría ser que desapareciera no sería el "_voseo verbal_", sino el uso del pronombre *tú* con la conjugación verbal correspondiente al voseo. Y probablemente sí, parece que la tendencia es a que desaparezca, aunque todo es relativo.

Yo me expresé mal cuando escribí: "_En Montevideo se suele usar _*tú/ti*_ cuando se quiere mantener una cierta distancia..._". En realidad quise decir: "_En Montevideo, *cuando se usa*_ *tú/ti*_, suele hacerse con la intención de mantener una cierta distancia..._". Me di cuenta del error cuando ya había desaparecido el botón "Edit" y no podía modificar más el párrafo y quedó así. Me disculpo si dio lugar a algún mal entendido.

A lo que voy es a que el uso de *tú/ti* nunca ha sido algo generalizado, sólo dentro de determinados sociolectos y especialmente dentro de determinada franja etaria (y aún así, de forma inconsistente). Vale decir que un adolescente seguro no usa _*tú/ti*_ en estos momentos, pero dependiendo de su educación y de los modismos que adquiera, con el paso del tiempo, puede ser que llegue a usarlo.

No obstante esto, sí, la presencia masiva de programas argentinos en la televisión uruguaya (particularmente montevideana) es un factor que en cierta medida perturba la identidad lingüística del país. Cuando en la programación televisiva predominaban las series extranjeras dobladas en México no había problema porque el acento y el léxico nos eran muy ajenos (nadie iba a llamar "cacahuate" a un _maní_, ni "mantequilla" a la _manteca_) así como también algunos usos de los tiempos verbales. Ahora, con Argentina como principal "proveedor" de productos enlatados televisivos, todo se altera por la enorme proximidad entre la variante de Buenos Aires y la de Montevideo. Así que los argentinismos son mucho más comunes en estos tiempos que antaño.

No sé si eso será causa de que desaparezca el _*tú/ti*_ +_ conjugación verbal de voseo_, pero seguro que no juega a su favor.

De todas maneras, las formas de relacionamiento intergeneracional han cambiado bastante desde el siglo pasado:

A principios del siglo XX, *usted* era una norma de uso habitual para el relacionamiento entre jóvenes y adultos, incluso más allá del grado de proximidad entre ellos (aun siendo padre-hijo, sobrino-tío, etc.).
Ya a mediados de siglo, que un padre tratara de *usted* a su hijo era algo más bien raro (al menos en áreas urbanas).
Desde antes del último cuarto de siglo, ya nadie usaba _*usted*_ más que para situaciones formales o de resepeto ante un adulto o entre adultos; en especial desde la última década, este uso también comenzó a tambalear.
El relacionamiento intergeneracional cambió y ese uso tan generlizado del *usted* de otrora, desapareció. Y todo ese terreno que perdiera el _*usted*_ lo ganó el *vos*, quedando como una alternativa de distanciamiento relativo el uso opcional del _*tú*+conjugación verbal voseante_, principalmente en Montevideo. (No sabría precisar si algo de aquel uso tan preponderante del _*usted*_ sigue vivo todavía en algunas zonas rurales).

Ahora, entonces, puede ser que simplemente _*tú/ti*_ desaparezcan porque ya no se sienta nacesario usar una alternativa intermedia entre _*vos*_ y _*usted*_. Hoy casi siempre se usa _*vos*_, muy poquitito _*tú*_ (sólo por algunos hablantes) y *usted* queda reservado para una formalidad más extrema, ya que incluso el _*usted*_, como mencionaba más arriba, está perdiendo terreno frente al _*vos*_ para uso en situaciones menos protocolares: Antes, un joven jamás trataría de *vos* a una persona mayor que le fuera extraña o con quien no tuviera confianza, de la misma manera que dos adultos, extraños entre sí, tampoco se vosearían; sin embargo, hoy en día no es raro que en tales situaciones se use también el voseo.


----------



## shoam

Lo de la situación sobre el USTED y el VOS (equivalente al tú), es igual por lo que yo se y he vivido, en Argentina. 
Fue una de esas situaciones en las que nunca hubiera reparado, cuando viajando por Latinoamérica y ahora, que vivo en USA y trato con tantos mejicanos, como el uso del USTED se compara con aquellas épocas de hace treinta años o más en el Río de la Plata. ¡Los mejicanos usan el usted muchísimo!!! Especialmente las personas que no vienen de las grandes urbes. Por ejemplo, en el hospital donde trabajo, dos madres (es pediátrico) de menos de treinta años, conversan entre si tratándose de USTED. Algo que no se si seria tan comund e ver en Argentina o Uruguay. 

Muy interesante lo tuyo, Aleko. Me encantaría encontrar algo para leer sobre todo esto. ¿Alguna sugerencia? ¿Sitio web? ¿Libro de lectura facilonga?


----------



## Aleko

shoam said:


> (...)¡Los mejicanos usan el usted muchísimo!!! Especialmente las personas que no vienen de las grandes urbes. Por ejemplo, en el hospital donde trabajo, dos madres (es pediátrico) de menos de treinta años, conversan entre si tratándose de USTED. Algo que no se si seria tan comund e ver en Argentina o Uruguay.


Seguramente dos personas de esa edad que no se conocieran previamente *jamás* se tratarían de *usted* en el Río de la Plata.

Ojo, también hay que considerar que hay zonas de América en donde el uso del "usted" parecería equivaler al del "tú" (me viene a la mente en estos momentos el caso de algunas zonas de Colombia, pero carezco de detalles, no sé más allá de lo que escucho en la tele ).




shoam said:


> Muy interesante lo tuyo, Aleko. Me encantaría encontrar algo para leer sobre todo esto. ¿Alguna sugerencia? ¿Sitio web? ¿Libro de lectura facilonga?


Bueno, gracias, espero que a alguien le pueda serbir aunque más no sea como para tener una muy somera aproximación al tema de algunos aspectos del voseo en Uruguay. (Ya lo dije en algún otro post, soy estudiante, no profesor, así que bien puedo tener algunos datos no del todo correctos).

Sobre bibliografía... sinceramente no sabría recomendarte nada en concreto porque yo no estoy estudiando Idioma Español en estos momentos y cuando estos temas surgieron en clase, fueron más que nada comentarios circunstanciales, ya fuera en esa materia mismo o en Lingüística. Así que lo que sé es lo que le he escuchado comentar a profesores en la universidad, preguntas que yo por mi propia curiosidad he hecho o que otros compañeros de clase han hecho y otras cosas que he escuchado en la televisión o que he recopilado de aquí y de allá, algún artículo en algún diario o cosas así. Además de la experiencia de vivir "in situ", claro está. Sé que hay gente trabajando o que al menos ha trabajado en estos temas pero desafortunadamente no sé sobre publicaciones concretas (nunca tuve estos temas como objeto de estudio en los cursos). Tal vez alguien que esté estudiando algo más relacionado o sea profesor pudiera darnos una mano con esto.

Saludos


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Hola. Déjenme explicarles cómo se utiliza el voseo en mi región. Lo que voy a decir se aplica *solamente* a la ciudad de Santa Cruz de la Sierra y sus alrededores (y, en general, a la parte oriental de Bolivia, pero definitivamente no a la parte occidental del país). Además, son sólo mis observaciones personales.

El voseo es la forma más común y típica de hablar de los orientales (entiéndase: gente que se ha criado en el oriente). El paradigma de voseo más utilizado es el siguiente: 

Presente de indicativo: _Vos sos, comés, andás, salís...
_Presente de subjuntivo: _Que vos seás, comás, andés, salgás...
_Imperativo: _Sé, comé, andá, salí..._
Imperativo negativo: _No seás, no comás, no andés, no salgás...
_Pretérito indefinido: _Vos fuiste, comiste, andaste (Nota: Sé que la forma correcta es "anduviste", pero en general es más utilizado "andaste"), saliste... (Nota: No es muy común agregar una "s" al final [p.ej. fuiste*s*]. O por lo menos yo no lo he oído frecuentemente [a Dios gracias].)

_Ahora bien, ésa es sólo la forma más común. Hay gente que no utiliza las formas de voseo de subjuntivo o utiliza sólo el pronombre "vos" con las conjugaciones de "tú".

El voseo es visto, en general, con buenos ojos en el oriente, pues es visto como algo "propio", que nos diferencia del resto del país. Tendrían que vivir acá para entender los sentimientos regionalistas que existen en el país, pero en general los orientales somos muy orgullosos de nuestra región y nos aferramos a cualquier cosa que nos diferencie del resto del país, voseo incluido. Alguien que hable con acento oriental pero con "tú" suena un tanto raro y probablemente se le pregunte por qué utiliza "tú".

Aun así, no creo que el voseo esté tan "aceptado" como en, digamos, Argentina. La mayoría de las publicidades utilizan "tú", por ejemplo. También hay gente que utiliza "tú" al escribir pero no al hablar (no me pregunten por qué, yo nunca he hecho eso).

En el colegio (por lo menos cuando yo estaba) se enseñan las conjugaciones de "tú" y "vosotros". Nunca me enseñaron a conjugar en "vos"... eso lo aprendí de la vida. 

En mi opinión, las nuevas generaciones vosean tanto como las generaciones antiguas, así que dudo mucho que el voseo se vaya a perder pronto. Yo voseo con gusto y a diario.


----------



## BocaJuniors

Apoyo todo lo que dijo mi medio paisano Ayutux(tepeque); confirmo que todo lo que dijo es muy cierto acerca del voseo en El Salvador.

Mis otros medios paisanos rioplatenses también, aunque a diferencia de El Salvador, en Argentina por lo general se usa el vos con la conjugación del tú.

Saludos.


----------



## SpiceMan

¿Por lo general? Es voseo pronominal y verbal el argentino.
(En indicativo).

En el subjuntivo hay vacilaciones, básicamente se considera más educado usar el subjuntivo de tú, pero se usa también voseante... de hecho -por ejemplo- en el imperativo negativo, voseado tiene una connotación más fuerte.

- No comas.
(no le hace caso y sigue comiendo)
- ¡Te dije que no comás!  < ya es evidente que además de orden hay enojo.

Pero convengamos con que el indicativo es mucho más común que el subjuntivo como para decir que en general usamos "vos con la conjugación de tú". A lo sumo se puede decir que las conjugaciones están mezcladas... pero no que el voseo es sólo pronominal porque "vos con la conjugación de tú" sería "¿vos vienes mañana?" cosa que no se diría jamás por el sur sino "¿Vos venís mañana?"


----------



## Chiltepe

Amigo Ryba-
Constestando a tu pregunta sobre las formas verbales del voseo en Guatemala:

 1) el modo subjuntivo -- aunque no _durmás_
 2) el imperativo negativo -- no _durmás_
 3) el pretérito indefinido -- pues la verdad es que se usan ambos _fuiste_ y _fuistes_, pero es más común _fuiste_

En Guatemala el voseo es lo tradicional, pero el sistema educativo y los medios de comunicación tratan de forzarte a usar el _tu_: En el colegio te enseñan a conjugar el "tu" y el "usted" pero no el "vos"; y en la radio y la televisión apenas se escucha el "vos".  Por esto también es común escuchar a la gente combinar el pronombre "tu" con la conjugación del "vos" (_Y tu dónde sos?_) excepto en una conversación entre dos hombres, donde siempre se utiliza el "vos".  Yo recuerdo que en el colegio nos decían que las niñas no debían tratarse de vos, que eso es muy vulgar...  Así que no, el vos no goza de mucho prestigio "oficial".

Además, en Guatemala el 45% de la población es indígena y existen más de 20 idiomas Maya.  La gente "blanca" (en Guatemala se les llama ladinos) no habla ninguno de estos idiomas (tampoco los enseña el sistema educativo), pero los indígenas sí hablan español; y al comunicarse con los ladinos utilizan, exclusivamente, el voseo (sin combinarlo con el tu).

Espero te ayude!


----------



## esteban

Añado uno que otro dato acerca del voseo en Colombia a solicitud de ryba (¡pa que no digás que no te colaboro!) y para aquéllos interesados en el tema:

Hola, Esteban:
¿Me podrías decir cómo es el tema del voseo en en tu región/ciudad? Me refiero a las formas verbales:
1) el modo subjuntivo (aunque no durmás/duermas)
2) el imperativo negativo (no durmás/no duermas)
3) el pretérito indefinido (fuistes/fuiste)
4) el futuro (cantarés/cantarás, tendrés/tendrás, escribirés/escribirás)

1) Aunque no durmás (es la forma que se utiliza siempre).
2), 3), 4) No durmás (lo mismo que la anterior). Con respecto al imperativo del verbo ir, se dice "¡no vayás a creerle todo lo que te dice!" pero "¡Andá a mi casa más tarde!". Ahí fijate que esta última excepción, que a primera vista podría considerarse como una excepción más en el aborrecible arte de conjugar en español, es digna de resaltarse, pues se está sustituyendo un verbo por otro (ir por andar). Lo anterior tiene como propósito evitar una oración quizás malsonante del estilo "¡I a mi casa más tarde!" que debería ser lo correcto, puesto que el modelo de conjugación para vos se forma a partir del de vosotros. De lo que tengo entendido, el verbo ir da lugar a otra "aberración gramatical" en España : la academia española preconiza la forma imperativa de segunda persona de plural seguido de os, idos (es la única forma que hoy por hoy se considera correcta), pero la inmensa mayoría de la gente dice y escribe iros.

USO DEL VOSEO

El modelo verbal de vos se forma a partir del de vosotros.

Regla general :

Para el indicativo (salvo el futuro y el pretérito) y el imperativo en forma negativa, se elimina la i de la terminación cuando ésta va precedida de una a o de una e, y se deja invariable en caso contrario.

No gritéis (vosotros) => No grités (vos). Se elimina la i.
Vosotros hacéis => Vos hacés (vos). Se elimina la i.
Aunque tengáis (vosotros) => Aunque tengás (vos). Se elimina la i.
Vosotros incluís => Vos incluís. Se deja igual.

Para el imperativo en forma positiva, se elimina la d al final.
Sed (vosotros) => Sé (vos) Se elimina la d.
Venid (vosotros) => Vení (vos) Se elimina la d.

Excepciones :

Para el futuro y el pretérito, el modelo verbal de vos coincide con el de tú.

Vosotros tendréis => Vos tendrés. 
Tú tendrás => Vos tendrás. 
Vosotros almorzasteis => Vos almorzastes. 
Tú almorzaste => Vos almorzaste. 

Caso especial :

Imperativo del verbo ir en forma positiva.

Id (vosotros) => I. 
Id (vosotros) => Andá. 

Nota : Este modelo corresponde al mal llamado "voseo puro" (ya que igualmente tiene excepciones) y es vigente, según parece (si me equivoco espero que algún forero me corrija), en casi todas las zonas voseantes de Centroamérica y del resto de América Latina con la notable excepción de Uruguay (el modelo verbal de vos coincide a veces con el de tú), Chile (la conjugación es distinta) y Argentina (donde al modelo anterior habría que agregar subjuntivo presente e imperativo en forma negativa en las excepciones). 

Así es como, a mi parecer, vosea la inmensa mayoría de la gente en Colombia aunque no se descartan algunas variantes. Yo nunca he oído vos cantarés por ejemplo pero no digo que nadie lo use. De igual manera un vos fuistes por ejemplo se considera incorrecto y populacho, y es generalmente motivo de burla (la gente puede llegar a ser bastante cruel a veces).


----------



## esteban

SEGUNDA PARTE

¿Y si se usan las dos posibles formas, me podrías decir si son comunes, si gozan de prestigio y si desempeñan alguna función estilística (énfasis, rabia, etc.)?

Como ya te lo resalté en mi mensaje anterior, no creo que sea muy común usar ambas formas. Más que una cuestión de prestigio (porque no hay que olvidar que varios escritores colombianos de renombre como Andrés Caicedo, Tomás Carrasquilla o Fernando Vallejo lo usan sin problema alguno), el uso del voseo se plantea sobre todo en términos de confianza, de registro y de adecuación con el contexto. Sería impensable para mí tutear a mis hermanos por ejemplo. Sin embargo, lejos de ser un fenómeno marginal en Colombia, el voseo es aun así minoritario, y además, de lo que yo sepa, ninguna región en Colombia es exclusivamente voseante. En dichas regiones de Colombia, el tuteo desempeña entonces generalmente una función intermediaria entre el tuteo y el trato de usted (uno tutea por ejemplo a un profesor o a la mamá de un amigo) o se usa en un contexto romántico (yo creo que difícilmente vas a encontrar un poema colombiano en donde el autor vosea a su amado o a su amada... ). Por eso, si tuteás a una persona aunque en condiciones normales hubieras voseado - ya sea porque es extranjera y no entiende muy bien el voseo o porque sencillamente te encontrás en una región de Colombia o hispanohablante donde no se vosea - nunca se vive como algo raro o antinatural. En esto nos diferenciamos de un argentino o de un salvadoreño (de lo que he podido entender), porque para ellos sí que suena forzoso tutear en su país y tutear para ellos equivale a usar vosotros para un latinoamericano o, de hecho, vosear para un español o un mexicano (salvo unas pocas excepciones). Lo de vosear para denotar rabia podría ser cierto pero aun en este caso creo que más que todo tiene que ver con el registro y la confianza que uno tiene con una persona.

A un hermano mío o a un amigo, le diría con confianza :

"A ver, huevón , ¡quitá tus zapatos de mi cama! ¡Que los tenés llenos de barro!".

A un desconocido, a menos de que pierda los estribos, procuraría decir más bien algo tipo :

"Mire, hágame el favor de quitar los zapatos de mi cama porque los tiene llenos de barro".

En fin, no sé si me hago entender... aquí le pongo el punto final a este aporte porque ya estoy escribiendo una novela. Bueno, viejo rybe, suerte con tu proyecto y espero que esto te sirva.

Saludos a todos

esteban


----------



## ryba

Jorge_val_Ribera, Chiltepe, Esteban...

* ¡MUCHISÍSIMAS GRACIAS!!!

*...por su tiempo y por el excelente aporte.

¡Qué haría sin _vosotros_*!

Un gracias es poco, lo sé. 

Quedó todo clarísimo y es un gusto leerlos. Si me surge alguna duda más los vuelvo a joder** y revivo el hilo (uno de mis favoritos acá, por cierto). 

* jaja
** para los que no lo usen como sinónimo de "molestar" pongo un "" 

U cordial saludo, cuídense.


----------



## Ister

Hace unos días estaba escuchando una canción folclórica de Segovia (España); creo que se llama "Tus ojos morena"...y de repente-- ¡Oh sorpresa!--escucho: "Asomate a la ventana..."
Hice retroceder la cinta y volví a escuchar, "Asomate a la ventana...".
No asómate: asomate, con acento en la a de la penúltima sílaba, como lo decimos en el Paraguay.

¿Vosean en Segovia?
¿Se voseo alguna vez?

Ister


----------



## ryba

Hola, Ister:

Me parece haber leído en estos _fora_ que en algunas partes de España los imperativos del _tú_ con pronombre reflexivo se pronuncian como palabras llanas o casi llanas (aunque en la escritura son esdrújulas), que es un rasgo regional del acento (la melodía) de allá, pero no tengo la fuente ahora mismo dónde lo leí. No sé muy bien si lo que acabo de mencionar se refiere a todas las esdrújulas o no.

Mientras tanto, esperemos aportes por parte de los peninsulares.

Saludos, ¡chau!!


----------



## Ister

De acuerdo, ¡sí!
A ver que dicen los segovianos.
Nunca había oído eso que me dice, pero me parece digno de investigar, ¡cómo no!
Entonces, en estas regiones, según lo que me dice:
el presente del indicativo de _parar _sería: te paras    
y el imperativo: parate (no párate)


Ister


----------



## ryba

Ister said:


> Entonces, en estas regiones, según lo que me dice:
> el presente del indicativo de _parar _sería: te paras
> y el imperativo: parate (no párate)


Sí, eso.

Yo tengo entendido que sería, formalmente y gramáticalmente _párate_, sólo que pronunciado con un acento que es tan leve que tiende a desplazarse hacia la penúltima sílaba, como en la mayoría de las palabras y sale un _parate_.



Ister said:


> ¿Se voseó alguna vez?


Alguna vez sí, pero hace una re booocha.  O sea, que yo sepa, se comenzó a emplear la segunda persona del plural (vos) como tratamiento de respeto en el siglo IV y se fue abandonando desde los XV/XVI más o menos (sustituido por vd).

Además, se sigue utilizando el voseo en películas ambientadas en el medioevo, etc., para darles un "sabor" antiguo. Me refiero al voseo español de respeto (sois, habláis, tenéis, decís), con los pronombres vos, os, vuestro/a/os/as y el imperativo terminado con d (sed, hablad, tened, decid), que es la versión que sobrevivió en la conciencia de la gente en España (en la literatura española hay varias formas de voseo, me encontré con "vos me trajistes" y con el imperativo terminado en vocal [sin d final, tal como en el voseo contemporáneo], no sé si no era en _Fuenteovejuna_).

A propósito de la forma del pretérito simple terminada con -s (tuvistes, etc.): una cyberamiga mía uruguaya me acaba de comentar que en el Uruguay la gente tiende a pronunciarla, que de hecho muchísima gente lo dice así, pero a los niños se les enseña que es incorrecto hacerlo (sin explicarles que es la forma más conservadora, propia del voseo).

Parece que el "hablar con la ese" no goza de prestigio en ninguna parte. Y ahora, con la globalización y todo, veo muy difícil que se empiece a considerar correcto y mucho menos que entre en la norma culta en alguna parte del mundo hispanohablante voseante...


----------



## rotary_wing

Hola a todos.
He leído muchas explicaciones, todas ellas muy correctas ... pero muy largas y complicadas de entender, especialmente para una persona que no es hispano parlante de nacimiento.
Para el forero que preguntó acerca del _voseo,_ simplemente se puede resumir diciendo que, en Argentina se usa el VOS como el TU, siempre.
No existe un trato intermedio. Si no hay confianza, o se trata de un lenguage formal, o con personas de mucha diferencia de edad, se utiliza USTED. Entre dos personas jóvenes, se utiliza el VOS, aunque no se conozcan entre sí.
Sería muy extenso explicar como varía el verbo al utilizar VOS en ves de TU. Como ejemplo, se puede citar:

Hola, TU vienes con él?

Hola, VOS venís con él?

sería un error decir:

Hola VOS vienes con él?

Y así, TODOS los verbos deben modificarse al utilizar VOS en ves de TU.

Mi consejo es que utilices el TU con su verbo correspondiente sin modificarlo. Tanto en Argentina, como España o el resto de Latinoamerica, te entenderán perfectamente.
Espero haberte sido útil.
Saludos cordiales
Dan


----------



## SpiceMan

No todos los tiempos, rotary_wing. En Argentina conjugamos en vos solamente el presente indicativo e imperativo .

Pretérito: Tú fuiste. Vosotros fuisteis. Vos fuiste. (y no vos fuistes)
Futuro: Tú caminarás. Vosotros caminaréis. Vos caminarás. (y no vos caminarés)  
Subjuntivo: Quiero que tú vengas. Quiero que vosotros vengáis. Quiero que vos vengas. (y no "que vos vengás")
Imperativo negativo (subjuntivo): No digas tú. No digáis vosotros. No digas vos. (A veces sí decimos "no digás vos", pero creo que consideramos "correcto" no digas vos.)

Etc.


----------



## rotary_wing

SpiceMan said:


> No todos los tiempos, rotary_wing. En Argentina conjugamos en vos solamente el presente indicativo e imperativo .
> 
> Pretérito: Tú fuiste. Vosotros fuisteis. Vos fuiste. (y no vos fuistes)
> Futuro: Tú caminarás. Vosotros caminaréis. Vos caminarás. (y no vos caminarés)
> Subjuntivo: Quiero que tú vengas. Quiero que vosotros vengáis. Quiero que vos vengas. (y no "que vos vengás")
> Imperativo negativo (subjuntivo): No digas tú. No digáis vosotros. No digas vos. (A veces sí decimos "no digás vos", pero creo que consideramos "correcto" no digas vos.)
> 
> Etc.


 
Hola, yo dije que en Argentina, el VOS se usa como el TU (mayoritariamente), siempre hay una "excepción a la regla".
Y VOS me das la razón, fijate:

TU fuiste / VOS fuiste
TU caminarás / VOS caminarás
Quiero que TU vengas / Quiero que VOS vengas
No digas TU / No digas VOS

Jamás mencioné los ejemplos que VOS ponés como incorrectos (con los cuales, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con vos)

Se ve que no leíste bien.

Saludos cordiales (desde Buenos Aires, Argentina


----------



## MarX

esteban said:


> Excepciones :
> 
> Para el futuro y el pretérito, el modelo verbal de vos coincide con el de tú.
> 
> Vosotros tendréis => Vos tendrés.
> Tú tendrás => Vos tendrás.
> Vosotros almorzasteis => Vos almorzastes.
> Tú almorzaste => Vos almorzaste.


Ola!

Podés mirar a los posts #16 y #17 de Betoreyes en este mismo hilo. 

Saludos,


MarX


----------



## SpiceMan

BETOREYES said:


> Acabo de decirle a mi compañero: _"Marcel. Vos verés"_
> ¿No sé por qué no lo había notado?


Dios mío, otro más que me usurpa el nombre. 

Por suerte por ahora son siempre "un amigo de un conocido de mi primo leyó que hacía 90 años alguien se llamaba así".
¿Es común el nombre en Colombia?


Creo que cuando conozca a alguien que se llame Marcel hago tocayicídio para mantener el monopolio.confused 

Si no me agarran antes los franceses a mí, claro...

Nota: Sí me fui muy por las ramas... pero como esto es sobre voseo: ¡VOS, moderador! ¡Sé bueno y dejame que me contesten !


----------



## Ister

Ryba y apreciados foreros,

1. El viernes  pregunté a una cántabra si en Segovia se voseaba (por lo de asómate/asomate en la canción).  Con espanto me dijo que categóricamente, ¡no! y que probablemente lo hacían por cuestiones de rima y de melodía...algo así como lo que dice usted, Ryba.  

2. En cuanto a pronunciar o no la "s" final (trajiste/trajistes): en el Paraguay decimos , "vos trajiste", pero escuché a muchos amigos "cambas" (de Santa Cruz de la Sierra, Bolivia) decir corrientemente "vos trajistes", con la "s" muuuy suave.  No creo que muera esa costumbre, aunque con la globalización, ¡probablemente terminaremos hablando todos en 0s y 1s!

Ister


----------



## ryba

Muchas gracias por el aporte, Ister. 


Ister said:


> con la globalización, ¡probablemente terminaremos hablando todos en 0s y 1s!


Eso pasa cada vez que entramos a los WRF, pero -por suerte- todo se vuelve a traducir al alfabeto.

Una preguntita: ¿por qué no me tutea / tuteás?  ¿Es el uso del vos reservado para las charlas en las que haya mucha amistad/confianza (en el Paraguay) o es fácil pasar de "usted" a "vos"?


----------



## ryba

¡Seás bienvenido, *rotary_wing*!!!




rotary_wing said:


> Hola a todos.
> He leído muchas explicaciones, todas ellas muy correctas ... pero muy largas y complicadas de entender, especialmente para una persona que no es hispano parlante de nacimiento.
> Para el forero que preguntó acerca del voseo, simplemente se puede resumir diciendo que, en Argentina se usa el VOS como el TU, siempre.



  No sé, no creo que sea cierto. Lo que pasa es que efectos de esa política un tanto simplicista se pueden observar en hilos como el entitulado "te referís", cuya autora sostiene entender perfectamente el voseo, sin embargo la pregunta con la que comienza el tema es «¿Por qué en Argentina se dice "te referís" y no "te referías"?».

   Ustedes, los argentinos, entienden perfectamente las formas tuteantes, es más, muchos argentinos las usan hablando con extranjeros. Hay veces que soy yo quien vosea  mientras mi interlocutor argentino usa el tú con sus formas correspondientes, ja ja.

No es mi intención criticar a nadie, sólo me gustaría resaltar que  la  inteligibilidad no siempre es mutua.

Es como en el caso del _futur simple_ en francés, no hay que saberse todas las formas de memoria, pero hay que saber reconocerlas cuando aparecen en el texto.



rotary_wing said:


> Hola, yo dije que en Argentina, el VOS se usa como el TU (mayoritariamente)
> (...)
> Se ve que no leíste bien.


  No, Wing.  El que no leyó bien fuiste vos. Mirá vos mismo:



rotary_wing said:


> Y así, TODOS los verbos deben modificarse al utilizar VOS en ves de TU.


----------



## Ister

Ryba,
Hoy en día, en el Paraguay es mucho más frecuente el uso de "vos" que de "usted".  A mí me cuesta caer de entrada en el "vos" porque crecí con padres viejos y unos abuelos que nacieron, sin excepción, en el siglo XIX.  Con excepción de uno de ellos, que era vasco, los restantes eran paraguayos "de pura cepa" y siempre me hablaron de usted.  Por eso, en principio, me siento más cómoda hablando de usted...¡hasta que me pidan lo contrario!
Pero sí, he tenido la gran suerte de poder comparar ese lenguaje paraguayo un poco más arcaico con el de hoy en día.  
Y como no, con mucho gusto, ¡de ahora en adelante voy a vosearte!


----------



## Muñata

Universalia said:


> Un dato: en uruguay usan el vos con la conjugación del tu (creo que en otras regiones también)




Universalia, no entiendo de dónde sacás esta información. Soy uruguayo y no sé de nadie que hable así.

Por ejemplo, nadie dice "vos sabes" sino que la mayoría dice "vos sabés" o "tú sabés" en algunos casos; lo que es exactamente lo contrario de lo que decís.

Saludos.


----------



## BETOREYES

SpiceMan said:


> Dios mío, otro más que me usurpa el nombre.
> 
> [...]
> Nota: Sí me fui muy por las ramas... pero como esto es sobre voseo: ¡VOS, moderador! ¡Sé bueno y dejame que me contesten !


¡SU MADRE!

Digo, que de haber un usurpador, debió ser su madre ¿no? 
Pero tengo entendido que se lo robaron más bien a Marcel Proust.
Es un nombre poco común. Yo por ejemplo, antes de conocer a mi amigo, sólo conocía al gran Marcel Marceau, y tal vez a uno que otro que ahora no recuerdo.

NOTA: Ya no vengo mucho por acá. Sería triste que el moderador no se apiadara de mí. ¿O *VOS* qué opinás?


----------



## ryba

Ister said:


> Ryba,
> Hoy en día, en el Paraguay es mucho más frecuente el uso de "vos" que de "usted".  A mí me cuesta caer de entrada en el "vos" porque crecí con padres viejos y unos abuelos que nacieron, sin excepción, en el siglo XIX.  Con excepción de uno de ellos, que era vasco, los restantes eran paraguayos "de pura cepa" y siempre me hablaron de usted.  Por eso, en principio, me siento más cómoda hablando de usted...¡hasta que me pidan lo contrario!
> Pero sí, he tenido la gran suerte de poder comparar ese lenguaje paraguayo un poco más arcaico con el de hoy en día.


Muchas gracias por la explicación, Ister. 


Ister said:


> Y como no, con mucho gusto, ¡de ahora en adelante voy a vosearte!


Será un honor. 


Jajajjaaj, SpiceMan y Beto, su sentido de humor es uno de los factores que hacen este foro una chimba (para Betoreyes) / una masa (para Marcel).

Ahora, para que no nos cierren el hilo (me pondría a llorar), una pregunta para Beto:



BETOREYES said:


> ryba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Según los autores [del DPD], *en Colombia se emplean las formas del futuro cantarés, comerés y vivirés* y alternan en el uso con las formas de tuteo _cantarás, comerás, vivirás. _Lástima que no especifiquen dónde se usan y cómo son vistas por la sociedad (bueno, seguro es un tema bastante complejo)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esto me sorprende mucho, tendré que seguir estudiando y poniendo mucho cuidado.
Click to expand...


¿Has observado alguna regularidad en la manera de usar el futuro voseante en Medellín? ¿Tiene alguna función estilística, lo usan sólo con algunos verbos, en ciertos contextos, casi no se usa o qué?

Muchas gracias de antemano. 
Saludos


----------



## Priss

Hola:
En Cuenca, Ecuador, se utiliza mucho más el "vos" que el "tú" (a diferencia de las otras ciudades ecuatorianas).
Expresiones como: "Vos sois bonita", son muy comunes entre las personas de mayor edad, entre los jovenes sonaría "anticuado" decir "sois". Aunque incorrectas, son comunes. Pero ésta conjugación erronea, se da solo con el verbo "ser".
En el caso de otros verbos, es diferente: Vos caminas, Vos aprendes.. etc

Espero te ayude.


----------



## MarX

Priss said:


> Hola:
> En Cuenca, Ecuador, se utiliza mucho más el "vos" que el "tú" (a diferencia de las otras ciudades ecuatorianas).
> Expresiones como: "Vos sois bonita", son muy comunes entre las personas de mayor edad, entre los jovenes sonaría "anticuado" decir "sois". Aunque incorrectas, son comunes. Pero ésta conjugación erronea, se da solo con el verbo "ser".
> En el caso de otros verbos, es diferente: Vos caminas, Vos aprendes.. etc
> 
> Espero te ayude.


Gracias, Priss! 

Parece que el voseo en Ecuador se está muriendo.


----------



## Ister

Gracias, Priss.  Pero, ¿Por qué dice (decís) que la conjugación es incorrecta?  La conjugación "clásica" de ser que corresponde a vos es "sois".  En América se usaría "sos" (vos sos), como lo hacemos los paraguayos, lo cual es también  una forma aceptable...¡pero de ninguna manera es incorrecto usar "sois"!
Saludos.


----------



## MarX

Ister said:


> Gracias, Priss.  Pero, ¿Por qué dice (decís) que la conjugación es incorrecta?  La conjugación "clásica" de ser que corresponde a vos es "sois".  En América se usaría "sos" (vos sos), como lo hacemos los paraguayos, lo cual es también  una forma aceptable...¡pero de ninguna manera es incorrecto usar "sois"!
> Saludos.


Parece que la comprensión de "la conjugación correcta" de *vos* es diferente según región (y edad).
En Ríoplatense tampoco son las formas como *dijistes* y *durmás* aceptadas (escriben *dijiste* y *duermas* en lugar de aquellos), aunque son la conjugación original.
Los (pocos) ecuatorianos con que tengo o tenía contacto me dijeron que en su país, *vos* se conjuga con los verbos de *tú* (Voseo pronominal).


----------



## Priss

Hola Ister:
El título del hilo "voseo en diferentes países", está direccionada a _conocer_ el uso del voseo en _distintas regiones_. Lo que en un país puede ser considerado correcto, aceptable, en otro no lo puede ser. Se trata por lo tanto de conocer un poco más el uso del voseo en distintintos sitios.
De todas maneras, es bueno saber que en otros sitios, y en general "sois",está totalmente aceptado.


----------



## ryba

Muchísimas gracias por el aporte, Priss. ¡Qué arrecho, una cuencana!!!

He visto el voseo ecuatoriano en Internet pero, tal como dices vos, era voseo pronominal nomás.


Priss said:


> Expresiones como: "Vos sois bonita", son muy comunes entre las personas de mayor edad, entre los jovenes sonaría "anticuado" decir "sois".


¿Pero los ancianos vosean sólo el verbo SER?


 En el artículo _El voseo en la Historia y en la lengua de hoy. Las fórmulas de tratamiento en el español actual. (2003)_ escrito por la doctora Norma Beatriz Carricaburo (Universidad Católica Argentina) consta:



> El voseo de tipo III se extiende no sólo en Chile, sino también en otras regiones, como en la sierra del Ecuador –ya vimos que el voseo de la costa es de tipo II–, entre los collas del sur de Bolivia y en el Perú, donde se combina el voseo de tipo argentino, para la primera conjugación, con el voseo chileno para la segunda.


O sea, según Norma Beatriz Carricaburo, en la sierra ecuatoriana se diría:

vos sos
vos cantás
vos tenís
vos decís.

Qué raro que diga que en la costa se usa el voseo "tipo II", esto es, _sos_, _cantás_, _tenés_, _decís_...



Ister said:


> Gracias, Priss. Pero, ¿Por qué dice (decís) que la conjugación es incorrecta? La conjugación "clásica" de ser que corresponde a vos es "sois". En América se usaría "sos" (vos sos), como lo hacemos los paraguayos, lo cual es también una forma aceptable. (...)


Un dato interesante: parece que el voseo monoptongado (_hablás_ y no _habláis_, _tenés_ y no _tenéis_) se desarrolló en la Península y no, como muchos creen, recién en América.

Busquen en el Corpus Diacrónico de la RAE (pongan por ejemplo *tenés* eligiendo España en "Geográfico: "), van a encontrar varios ejemplos de España de los siglos XIV y XV. 


 En el mismo artículo encontré una interesante y creo que acertada explicación del porqué de la desaparición del futuro voseante:





> Para el futuro de indicativo, en la actualidad, se usa la forma de singular en la mayoría de las zonas voseantes, en pocas conserva el voseo (vos comerés o vos comerís). *Esto se debe a que el futuro es una forma propia del habla escolarizada, puesto que las formas vulgares son perifrásticas.* En nuestra literatura, la gauchesca registra algunas veces el futuro voseante (vos sabrés o vos comerés), pero estas formas son desconocidas en nuestro rioplatense actual.


----------



## Priss

ryba said:


> Muchísimas gracias por el aporte, Priss. ¡Qué arrecho, una cuencana!!!
> 
> He visto el voseo ecuatoriano en Internet pero, tal como dices vos, era voseo pronominal nomás.
> ¿Pero los ancianos vosean sólo el verbo SER?
> 
> En el artículo _El voseo en la Historia y en la lengua de hoy. Las fórmulas de tratamiento en el español actual. (2003)_ escrito por la doctora Norma Beatriz Carricaburo (Universidad Católica Argentina) consta:
> 
> O sea, según Norma Beatriz Carricaburo, en la sierra ecuatoriana se diría:
> 
> vos sos
> vos cantás
> vos tenís
> vos decís.
> 
> Qué raro que diga que en la costa se usa el voseo "tipo II", esto es, _sos_, _cantás_, _tenés_, _decís_...
> 
> Hola!
> De hecho, *solamente *se hace ese tipo de conjugación con el verbo "ser".
> Nunca he oído a un ecuatoriano decir: vos sos, vos andás.. etc.
> Y "sois", se utiliza especialmente en preguntas... La gente mayor suele preguntarte: ¿Hijo de quién _*sois?*_
> Además, como dato adicional, la ciudad que más utiliza el voseo, es Cuenca. En la Costa, por lo general te tratan de tú, usted, etc. Me atrevo a afirmar que en la Costa _*no* _se utiliza "vos"


----------



## MarX

Mirá lo que un ecuatoriano de 33 annos escribió:



> En Ecuador hay 2 acentos principales, el de la costa y el de la sierra. Los costeños (Guayaquil, Manta, etc) decimos "tú sabes" o "Usted sabe", los de la sierra (Quito, Cuenca) dicen "vos sabes", a todo le meten el "vos" incluso las clases cultas.



Un chico de Quito me dijo que en su alrededor, *vos* no se usa mucho, pero en caso positivo, lo combinan con el verbo de *tú*.


Saludos


----------



## Vale_yaya

MarX said:


> Mirá lo que un ecuatoriano de 33 annos escribió:
> 
> 
> 
> Un chico de Quito me dijo que en su alrededor, *vos* no se usa mucho, pero en caso positivo, lo combinan con el verbo de *tú*.
> 
> 
> Saludos


Exactamente!!!... con el pronombre tú ... 
Yo nací en Guayaquil, pero viví mucho tiempo en Quito, Ecuador. La verdad siempre me "dio calambre al oído" escuchar "vos eres" me parece que es incorrecto y no debería de usarse, lamentablemente SI se usa y mucho en mi país. No estoy en contra del uso del "vos", sino de su uso incorrecto. 
Es verdad que en Cuenca (como ya dijo mi querida Priss) el uso del "vos" es muy común y su uso es mucho mejor que en otras ciudades del Ecuador. El "vos" en Quito, Riobamba (y más ciudades de la Sierra) es más bien un sustituto del "tú" lo cual para mí es algo incorrecto (su uso es más en la gente joven...). es común escuchar:  Que te cuentas vos?. A mí no me gusta que me traten de "vos", para nada... no de esa manera, me parece inculto y grosero. Repito NO estoy en contra del VOSEO. Es más, me siento halagada al pensar que los argentinos, uruguayos omiten el uso del "vos" para "nuestro mejor entendimiento" (mejor dicho... mejor entendimiento de los estudiantes que ingresan a los foros porque nosotros SI los entendemos, español es español aquí o en España).


----------



## ryba

Vale_yaya said:


> La verdad siempre me "dio calambre al oído" escuchar "vos eres" me parece que es incorrecto y no debería de usarse, lamentablemente SI se usa y mucho en mi país. No estoy en contra del uso del "vos", sino de su uso incorrecto.



Es un "error" que tiene una laaaaarga tradición y también (como los otros "errores" en el voseo) nació en España. Como dice Lapesa:



> § 3. De especial interés son ejemplos de discordancia entre el sujeto vos y el verbo inmediato, como "vos quieres", "vos eras bivo" en la edición sevillana de la Demanda del Santo Grial (1535, fols. 68a y 315).7 Hemos de ver en el primero de ellos el antecedente peninsular de la construcción de vos con singulares quieres, sabes, tienes, cantas, extendida hoy a lo largo de los Andes (...)
> 
> FUENTE


El origen de estos cambios es la fácil transición del tratamiento voseante al tú y viceversa en la España altomedieval que causó la mezcla de formas pronominales o verbales correspondientes a uno y otro pronombre. Así que *no vos preocupedes* tanto, Vale_vaya.  El voseo evolucionó hacia varios paradigmas.

Tengo una pregunta acerca del voseo ecuatoriano. ¿Es verdad que el vos  (comparado con el tú) puede tener un matiz despectivo (como indica el gringo en la respuesta 5) o eso no se aplica a Quito?


----------



## Vale_yaya

ryba said:


> Tengo una pregunta acerca del voseo ecuatoriano. ¿Es verdad que el vos (comparado con el tú) puede tener un matiz despectivo (como indica el gringo en la respuesta 5) o eso no se aplica a Quito?


 
A mí, sí me parece despectivo, porque como dije anteriormente "su uso es incorrecto" en ECUADOR en la mayoría de ciudades de la Sierra, desconozco si suceda esto en otros países vecinos (entiendo que en Colombia en la mayoría de sus ciudades lo utilizan de manera correcta... es decir conjugando sus verbos)... y me molesta netamente por los "errores" al usarlo (como tú anteriormente nombraste). Entiendo que tenga su historia, pero aún así no estoy de acuerdo. Si tú le tratas a alguien de "vos" (a quien no conoces o te llevas mal... no lo verían muy bien tampoco)... "vos" es más entre buenos amigos... o familia.  
En la Sierra, existe también el uso de "usted" (lo cual ME FASCINA y no me gustaría que se pierda NUNCA... aunque también se está perdiendo) es en señal de respecto cuando jovenes hablan con adultos/mayores en general. Y obviamente existe el uso del "tú" el más común entre amigos... y ahora se está perdiendo el uso del "usted" para dar más apertura al "tú" y al "vos". Cabe recalcar que en la Costa del Ecuador se escucharía FATAL si alguien llega a llamar a alguien "vos eres", se consideraría grosero e inculto.


----------



## ryba

Muchísimas gracias, Vale_yaya.

Es muuy interesante todo esto. Entiendo que si alguien te dijera _vos sos_ no te parecería inculto ni grosero sino sonaría a extranjero.

De hecho, todo voseo contemporáneo es una mezcla del voseo antiguo y del tratamiento de tú.





Vale_yaya said:


> A mí, sí me parece despectivo, porque como dije anteriormente "su uso es incorrecto" en ECUADOR en la mayoría de ciudades de la Sierra, desconozco si suceda esto en otros países vecinos (entiendo que en Colombia en la mayoría de sus ciudades lo utilizan de manera correcta... es decir conjugando sus verbos)... y me molesta netamente por los "errores" al usarlo (como tú anteriormente nombraste).


Sí, como dijo Jorge en el post #*48*, _vos vienes_ es lo habitual en la parte occidental de Bolivia.



ryba said:


> Así que *no vos preocupedes* tanto, Vale_yaya.


(v)os --> os

Os pasó a ser reemplazado por te (por analogía a me, te, se), prestado del trato tuteante.

Lo mismo pasó con el posesivo vuestro/a/os/as. Tu y tuyo es análogo a su y suyo, por tanto "encaja mejor" en el sistema pronominal del español americano.

preocupedes -->
1. preocupés
2. preocupéis

Mi teoría es que:

1. -edes > ées > és, la segunda /e/, inacentuada, se pierde,
2. -edes > ées  > éis, la segunda /e/, inacentuada, se cierra dando lugar a /i/.

En todo caso, la primera forma tuvo más suerte en América y la segunda, en España.

De ahí que un colombiano paisa te pueda decir _no te preocupés (vos)_.

Un zuliano te puede decir _no te preocupéis (vos)._

Un paraguayo te va a decir _no te preocupes (vos)_.

Ningún voseante de hoy en día te va a decir no os preocupés/preocupéis sino en broma y recordemos que el pronombre _te_ en un principio pertenece al tratamiento de tú exclusivamente.

Son variantes. Si suenan bien o mal, es cuestión de gusto y de cómo están vistos socialmente. Si el voseo pronominal ecuatoriano va ganándose espacio, me parece muy probable que cada vez menos personas lo consideren incorrecto. Así es cómo evoluciona el lenguaje.

¿No es el castellano un latín hablado mal?

PD: Igual, entiendo que te suene mal _vos eres_, respeto tu punto de vista aunque no lo acabo de compartir del todo.

Saludos.


----------



## Vale_yaya

ryba said:


> Muchísimas gracias, Vale_yaya.
> 
> Es muuy interesante todo esto. Entiendo que si alguien te dijera _vos sos_ no te parecería inculto ni grosero sino sonaría a extranjero.


 
Exactamente!!!...



			
				ryba said:
			
		

> Si el voseo pronominal ecuatoriano va ganándose espacio, me parece muy probable que cada vez menos personas lo consideren incorrecto. Así es cómo evoluciona el lenguaje.


 
Lamentablemente tienes toda la razón. Quizás en un futuro a la única que verán con cara rara será a mí, sin embargo no creo que suceda en la Costa ecuatoriana en ningún futuro cercano. 



			
				ryba said:
			
		

> PD: Igual, entiendo que te suene mal _vos eres_, respeto tu punto de vista aunque no lo acabo de compartir del todo.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Yo también respeto mucho el tuyo.


----------



## MarX

Muchas gracias por tu aportación sobre la historia de *vos*, Ryba!


----------



## L4ut4r0

Vale_yaya said:


> La verdad siempre me "dio calambre al oído" escuchar "vos eres"



Qué calambres te darían si escucharas "vos erís", como a veces se dice en Chile (568 veces en Google). Y peor aún según tu criterio de no mezclar conjugaciones "tú erís" (11.300 veces).

Curiosamente en Chile la conjugación "correcta" _vos soi_ perdió prestigio y hoy algunos la consideran propia de la clase baja. Ellos no saben que _erís_ no tiene sentido etimológico.


----------



## matiasnadamas

vos eres? OMG jaja
 es cierto aca en Chile usamos "vos soi" singular de "vosotros sois"  o tambien se usa preferentemente "tu erís" como dice el amigo de arriba


----------



## Vale_yaya

L4ut4r0 said:


> Qué calambres te darían si escucharas "vos erís", como a veces se dice en Chile (568 veces en Google). Y peor aún según tu criterio de no mezclar conjugaciones "tú erís" (11.300 veces).
> 
> Curiosamente en Chile la conjugación "correcta" _vos soi_ perdió prestigio y hoy algunos la consideran propia de la clase baja. Ellos no saben que _erís_ no tiene sentido etimológico.


 
Que increíble!!!... no puedo creer que también lo escriban así. La verdad yo tengo amigos chilenos y se me hace super difícil entenderlos, debido a su acento y además su forma de hablar tan rápida. Una vez intenté entender una telenovela chilena (con gitanas) aún peor, parecía que estaba viendo algo en un lenguaje distinto. Obviamente "era español" pero al hablarlo rápido y con argot... pues se me hizo super difícil entenderla!!!...


----------



## ryba

JABON said:


> Si bien es cierto que [en el Salvador] el voseo se usa con frecuencia en forma coloquial, dependiendo del grado de confianza  podrá dar un trato diferente a alguien que no conoce o de jerarquía superior.
> 
> vos tenés miedo (entre amigos, conocidos o parientes)
> tu tienes miedo (entre desconocidos o poco amigos)
> usted tiene miedo (entre jerarquías diferentes)



¿Y, dentro del voseo, qué tal la oposición en subjuntivo (_vos tengás_/_vos_ _tengas_, _vos contés_/_vos cuentes_)?

Por el post #*49* de BocaJuniors intuyo que la forma voseante es la más frecuente, ¿es así?   

¿Y en imperativo negativo (_no hablés así_/_no hables así_)? ¿Tiene alguna función la alternancia (si se da)?


----------



## L4ut4r0

Vale_yaya said:


> Una vez intenté entender una telenovela chilena (con gitanas) aún peor, parecía que estaba viendo algo en un lenguaje distinto.



Claro que las gitanas de repente hablaban romaní. Y el resto del tiempo hablaban con acento.


----------



## ryba

Orgullomoore said:


> Apreciaría mucho que gente aportara cómo es en su país de origen, o que los que no sean nativos pero saben algo de esto, compartieran la información, por favor.


 
  Hola nuevamente:

  Les proporciono un dato interesante o, al menos, que me era desconocido.

  No en toda la Argentina se dice vos cantás, vos tenés, etc. Y no hablo de los muy norteños ni de los viejos gallegos que conservaron su forma de hablar. Estoy hablando de Santiago del Estero.

  Tengo una amiga allá que me contó que en Santiago se usa una mezcla de las conjugaciones voseante y tuteante.

Presente de indicativo:

  VERBOS EN –AR: vos *cuentas*

  VERBOS EN –ER: vos *tienes*

  VERBOS EN –IR: vos *dices*

  SER: vos *sos* (_eres_ queda medio ñoño )

Imperativo:

  VERBOS EN –AR: *contá*

  VERBOS EN –ER:* tené*

  VERBOS EN –IR: *dormí*

  IR: *andá* o *ve**

La verdad es que nunca se oye *ve* a secas. Siempre es *vete*, hasta en las perífrasis. Se prefiere el imperativo *andá* pero igual el *vete*, aunque suena medio unculto, se puede oír en todos los estratos sociales. Más en el imperativo del verbo "ir" con el voseo.

Las demás formas verbales tuteantes (vos _dices_, etc.), sin embargo, se consideran norma regional. Todos hablan así.


----------



## shoam

MarX said:


> Muchas gracias por tu aportación  *aporte* sobre la historia de *vos*, Ryba!


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

A partir de este mensaje, el hilo ha sido unido con otro anterior que trata sobre el voseo en diferentes países.​ 
Hola a todos:

A los amigos de regiones que vosean, en especial a quienes son de la Argentina (tengo un texto argentino entre mis manos), quiero plantearles una pregunta algo tonta. Desearía que por favor me dijeran cuál es la opción correcta:

-No te olvides de la pizza.

-No te olvidés de la pizza.

Yo creo que la segunda es correcta, pero el original argentino, corregido y publicado tiene la primera.

Saludos,
PBZ


----------



## coquis14

Con ese verbo y en esa conjugación te diría que ambas son comunes , no podría inclinarme por alguna de las dos.

Saludos


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Excelente. Te agradezco. Quizá ayudaría decir que todo se ambienta en La Boca.


----------



## coquis14

Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> Quizá ayudaría decir que todo se ambienta en La Boca.


 ¿Por qué?


----------



## hual

Hola

En mi opinión, entre las dos formas citadas hay una ligera diferencia de registro. La primera de ellas, quizá porque en realidad pertenece a la conjugación verbal correspondiente a "tú", me parece algo menos informal que "no de *olvidés* de..."


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

coquis14 said:


> ¿Por qué?


 
Se me ocurrió que el uso de la tilde en el texto (que es un diálogo) podía deberse a que el personaje es de allí y -como no conozco el acento del lugar- por eso decía olvides en lugar de olvidés. Fue una suposición nada más.

Saludos,
PBZ


----------



## gonzalo_diaz

El voseo es una forma gramatical válida. 
Pero acompañarlo con la hiper-regularización de la conjugación es (adecuadamente) vista como incultura y pereza mental, incluso dentro de la ya considerablemente relajada habla argentina.

Compare:

"Vos no te esforcés" / "Vos no te esfuerces".
"Vos no te calentés" / "Vos no te calientes".

La Boca, en Buenos Aires, tiene, o tenía, fama de ser un barrio más bien humilde e inculto. Así que podría usarse la primera forma, para enfatizar esta característica.

Pero correcta, ciertamente no lo es.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Hual, Coquis y Gonzalo, muchas gracias. Concluyo que sin tilde es la mejor opción para cuidar el idioma en general sin descuidar la variante argentina.


----------



## gonzalo_diaz

> "Aunque conozcàs de memoria las reglas de la gramàtica espanola, siempre terminàs haciendo algùn error..." (COLOMBIA)
> "Aunque conozcas de memoria las reglas de la gramàtica espanola, siempre terminàs haciendo algùn error..." (ARGENTINA)
> o
> "Hacé lo que queràs con tu vida" (COLOMBIA)
> "Hacé lo que quieras con tu vida" (ARGENTINA)


 
Yo soy argentino, y voseo.


----------



## BocaJuniors

> Ejemplo:
> 
> "Aunque conozcàs de memoria las reglas de la gramàtica espanola, siempre terminàs haciendo algùn error..." (COLOMBIA) *+ GUATEMALA + EL SALVADOR + HONDURAS + NICARAGUA + COSTA RICA*
> "Aunque conozcas de memoria las reglas de la gramàtica espanola, siempre terminàs haciendo algùn error..." (ARGENTINA)
> o
> "Hacé lo que queràs con tu vida" (COLOMBIA) *+ GUATEMALA + EL SALVADOR + HONDURAS + NICARAGUA + COSTA RICA*
> "Hacé lo que quieras con tu vida" (ARGENTINA)


... pienso que se trata de lo correcto y no de gustos personales, por muy mal que nos parezca ... ¿o no? 

Son los gajes del idioma ... son esos gajes y variantes lo que hacen del castellano un idioma tan hermoso y rico lingüísticamente ... un abrazo a todos los que usan el _usted, tú,_ y el _vos ..._ ¡ con la conjugación que sea !


----------



## coquis14

Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> Se me ocurrió que el uso de la tilde en el texto (que es un diálogo) podía deberse a que el personaje es de allí y -como no conozco el acento del lugar- por eso decía olvides en lugar de olvidés. Fue una suposición nada más.
> 
> Saludos,
> PBZ


No , no creo que pase por ahí.Yo vivio en Almagro ,a 20 minutos de La Boca, y el nivel de ignorancia o de cultura es el mismo.Saludos cordiales.





BocaJuniors said:


> ... pienso que se trata de lo correcto y no de gustos personales, por muy mal que nos parezca ... ¿o no?
> 
> Son los gajes del idioma ... son esos gajes y variantes lo que hacen del castellano un idioma tan hermoso y rico lingüísticamente ... un abrazo a todos los que usan el _usted, tú,_ y el _vos ..._ ¡ con la conjugación que sea !


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

coquis14 said:


> No , no creo que pase por ahí.Yo vivio en Almagro ,a 20 minutos de La Boca, y el nivel de ignorancia o de cultura es el mismo.


 
Lo tengo claro ahora. Sólo quiero puntualizar que nunca quise decir que mi duda tuviera que ver con la ignorancia/alta cultura de La Boca. El voseo, a mi juicio, es un fenómeno complicadísimo como para decir que un modo es de ignorantes y otro de cultos. Lo que quería decir es que, como ocurre en muchas ocasiones, pensaba que en el caso que planteé la pronunciación se debía a la geografía, sobre todo por ser la Argentina un país tan grande. Insisto, ahora tengo claro que no es asunto regional.

Saludos


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*Nota de Moderación*

Estimados compañeros:

Por favor se les pide mantenerse en el tema, evitando críticas, comentarios o apreciaciones personales respecto a la corrección o no de la manera de hablar o utilizar el voseo en los diferentes países o regiones.

Muchas gracias por su comprensión y colaboración.

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------



## Tanotelo

hmmmmm

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=voseo 

En el Perú el voseo se daba hasta no hace mucho en Arequipa. Creo que ya se perdió.


----------



## Ornitorrinco

Estimado Orgullomoorer, en este link están la respuestas a todas tus preguntas:

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?clave=voseo&origen=RAE

(incluye una tabla del voseo por países)


----------



## JGreco

> Panamá es un país mayoritariamente tuteante; sin embargo, en el  interior y en los límites con Costa Rica, las formas de tuteo alternan  con las de voseo. La modalidad más frecuente es la que combina el voseo  pronominal y el verbal diptongado (_vos cantáis_), aunque no son  raras las vacilaciones.(http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBu...seo&origen=RAE)



Nunca he oído vos utilizado en la frontera con Costa Rica.  Simplemente no utiliza vos en Panamá.


----------



## El peruano

Escuché el voseo por uruguayos, argentinos, costarricenses y bolivianos, me parece una forma peculiar de expresarse y mantiene una identidad distinguida que en ningún momento debe ser despreciado, pues nuestro propio idioma es fruto de la jerga del latín, hablado por gente de las "provincias romanas", pues bajemos los pies al suelo y respetemos nuestra diversidad.
Saludos


----------



## beccar San

Yo soy de Bolivia y acá se usa el _vos_ de forma prioriataria en el este del país. Digo prioritaria en el este porque si bien es utilizado también en el resto del país, su uso es menos común y conforme más se vaya uno hacia el oeste, se hace más frecuente el reemplazo de éste por el _tú_ y el _vos_ quedase restringido a su uso cómo pronombre preposicional. En cuanto a las conjugaciones: al este se conjugan cómo se haría en Argentina y países vecinos y al oeste y al sur tal fueren conjugaciones del _tú_. La conjugación del _voseo_ (acá) son utilizadas como sigue;
Con el verbo borrar: 
vos borrás «en el presente del indicativo»
vos borrés «en el presente del subjuntivo»

, el resto de las conjugaciones quedan tal cual se estuvieren conjugando con _tú_.

saludos


----------



## shoam

rotary_wing said:


> sería un error decir:
> Hola VOS vienes con él?
> Saludos cordiales
> Dan


* Nota*: excepto en la provincia de Santiago del Estero


----------



## acomerla

Bue, me gustaría aclarar que en la Ciudad de Buenos Aires se usan estos dos tipos de conjugaciones:

"No te *calientes*" y "No te *calentés*" ambas se usan cotidianamente más con algunos verbos que con otros. Con los que menos se escucha la segunda conjugación es con verbos como querer (quieras) o sentir (sientas), que se tiene que omitir una letra como la "i": "Perdás", "sentás", aunque hay veces que se usan, hace poco ví una publicidad que un entrenador de fútbol argentino usó el "perdás". Bue, eso nada más quería aclarar en Bs. As. es común que se conjugue de las dos formas:

"No *vayás*"
"No *vayas*"
"No *corrás*"
"No *corras*"

y así, saludos.


----------



## Euphos12

JGreco said:


> Nunca he oído vos utilizado en la frontera con Costa Rica.  Simplemente no utiliza vos en Panamá.


fronter
Pemitime corregirte, por que estái equivocado. En Panamá sí se vosea, pero solo goza un poco difusión en las provincias del centro, principalmente en la Península de Azuero. Como decís, yo tampoco he escuchado nunca el voseo en la frontera con Costa Rica. Pero sí existe en Azuero, vivito y coleando. Sin embargo, la norma culta del país se basa en el habla de la zona canalera, donde el fenómeno NO existe, por lo que a veces es visto como un habla de campesinos o de gente con poca educación. Aunque existen muchos textos (cuentos y novelas, principalmente) en las cuales aparece, siempre imitando el habla de los interioranos. ¡Saludos desde Panamá!


----------



## thetucu

ryba said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Tengo un par de preguntas sobre el voseo colombiano. ¿En dónde se da en Colombia?
> 
> ¿Cómo se ven las formas verbales en los demás tiempos?
> 
> Por ejemplo, en *el futuro*, ¿funciona lo de quitarle la i de la terminación de la conjugación de vosotros o es como en el caso del voseo argentino?
> 
> _vosotros cantaréis => *vos cantarés*_ o *vos cantarás* (como en la Argentina)
> 
> y para los verbos terminados en -er e -ir??
> 
> ¿Cómo se hacen las formas en *el pretérito indefinido*?
> 
> _vosotros estuvisteis_ => *vos estuvistes* o _*vos estuviste* _(como en la Argentina)
> 
> Sé que el agregar la "s" es un error bastante común (lo he visto muchas veces vagando por internet), pero si la forma para _vos_ se formara de la manera que mencioné arriba sería la forma correcta.
> 
> *Con el plusquamperfecto* y *el imperfecto del subjuntivo* no hay problema alguno, ya que el método este da los mismos resultados que la conjugación de _tú_):
> 
> _vosotros habíais cantado_ => *vos habías cantado* (igual que la forma de _tú_)
> 
> _vosotros cantaseis/cantarais_ => _*vos cantases/cantaras
> 
> *_¿Qué pasa con el verbo _haber_ en el presente? *vos habés cantado* (la verdad no sé cómo se hace en Argentina, porque allá casi no se usa el prét. perfecto [compuesto])
> 
> Los que usan la conjugación de _tú_ dicen _oye_ (o oiga para _usted_) para llamar la atención de alguién.
> 
> En la Argentina, en el Uruguay (y en Bolivia¿?) se emplea _che_ para vos/tú/ud/uds. ¿En las zonas "no-cheistas" se dirá *oí*?*?*?*?*?*?*?*?*
> 
> Las mismas preguntas las dirijo a los voseantes de otros lados, me acuerdo que he leído que en algunos países caribeños la conjugación para _vos_ en el imperativo coincide con la de _tù_.
> 
> Mil gracias de antemano, cuídense.



*hola loco, como estás? soy de Tucumán, Noroeste Argentino, y aca no se emplea el voseo de la misma manera que en Buenos Aires. Por ejemplo aca se usa mucho el tiempo Pretérito Perfecto Compuesto, al contrario de como se usa en otras zonas donde se usa más el tiempo Pretérito Perfecto Simple, es decir, en el norte dirías: vos has cantado, tal cual se usa con el Tú, y no como en Bs. As dnd usarían: vos cantaste. Con respecto al che, acá se lo usa, pero también podés encontrar la expresión: Oíme, en vez del Oye del Tú. Lo mismo sucede con respecto al Presente del Subjuntivo y al Imperativo negativo, donde aca en el NOA se usa más comúnmente el del caso colombiano, es decir, acá dirías:
"Aunque conozcás de memoria las reglas de la gramática española, siempre terminás haciendo algún error..." 
en vez de los porteños que usarían la formal verbal del Tú para "conozcas". Pero hay verbos donde no se dá el caso colombiano ni el porteño, por ejemplo:
"Hacé lo que quierás con tu vida"*
*dnd los colombianos usarían la forma "querás" y los porteños usarían la del Tú, "quieras"*.
*Saludos.*


----------



## Dr. Fumbles

Ir a este enlace, y espero mucho que os ayude, es una guía exhaustiva del fenómeno conocido como voseo.
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=voseo

Tambíen, para dejaros saber, hay una bonísima tabla que ilustra los usos por país.

Paz.


----------



## ryba

ryba said:


> Mi teoría es que:
> 
> 1. -edes > ées > és, la segunda /e/, inacentuada, se pierde, (se funde con la /e/ precedente)
> 2. -edes > ées  > éis, la segunda /e/, inacentuada, se cierra dando lugar a /i/.


Pues, estaba equivocado. Para más detalles, los invito aquí.

« PD: Ah, y muchísimas gracias, thetucu, recién leo tu mensaje!!! »

Gracias y saludos!!


----------



## Istriano

Aquí dicen que _el tuteo _es visto como coqueteo en muchos países de la América Latina, y por esto no se usa entre los hombres:
http://www.duo.uio.no/roman/Art/Rf15-02-1/Simpson.pdf


----------



## shoam

Una amiga venezolana fue de visita a Buenos Aires (vivimos en USA) y entre otros comentarios dijo: "¡todos los carteles por la calle usan el vos!"
Yo le dije que por supuesto, si así hablamos... Pero me quedé pensando.


----------



## Peón

shoam said:


> Una amiga venezolana fue de visita a Buenos Aires (vivimos en USA) y entre otros comentarios dijo: "¡todos los carteles por la calle usan el vos!"
> Yo le dije que por supuesto, si así hablamos... Pero me quedé pensando.



¿En qué te quedaste pensando?


----------



## Mate

Eso mismo se me ocurrió a mí: ¿en qué te quedaste pensando?



> *2.4.3. En los países del Río de la Plata, el voseo goza de total aceptación en la norma culta, tanto en la lengua escrita como en la oral, y ha sido explícitamente reconocido como legítimo por la Academia Argentina de Letras.*


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Vampiro

Mate said:


> Eso mismo se me ocurrió a mí: ¿en qué te quedaste pensando?


Quizá en que antes no se usaba tanto...
A mi me choca a la vista (no al oído) por muy correcto que sea.
_


----------



## Peón

Vampiro said:


> Quizá en que antes no se usaba tanto...
> A mi me choca a la vista (no al oído) por muy correcto que sea.
> _



Hasta hace 20/30 años casi no se usaba. Antes los avisos publicitarios trataban de Ud. o en forma impersonal_._  Hoy, que la chabacanería nos ha llegado hasta la nariz, el voseo es rey  y señor en todos los ámbitos. Por supuesto que esto se ha trasladado a  los avisos publicitarios, dirigidos en su mayor parte a los jóvenes: _-Lo querés, lo tenés; -Vení,  firmá y salite con la tuya; -Si querés una piel sana, bañate con  Sarnex; -Para tu pelo, usá Sensux, con extracto de ballena virgen,  _y así.._.  _ A mí  lo que me molesta no es el voseo, por supuesto,  sino que un perfecto desconocido me trate de vos.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Vampiro said:


> Quizá en que antes no se usaba tanto...
> A mi me choca a la vista (no al oído) por muy correcto que sea.
> _



Hola:

Supongo que debe de ser porque para muchos sigue siendo una forma bastarda, puesto que en algunos países lo usan sólo los del estamento popular (los pobres) y no se considera fino (no sea que a uno lo confundan).


----------



## Peón

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Supongo que debe de ser porque para muchos sigue siendo una forma bastarda, puesto que en algunos países lo usan sólo los del estamento popular (los pobres) y no se considera fino (no sea que a uno lo confundan).



¿Será así?


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Pues en *El Salvador* todo mundo vosea, independientemente de su nivel educativo, social o económico.

Cuando un extranjero visita a El Salvador, la primera impresión que tiene, a juzgar por los rótulos que ve, es que el nuestro es un país "tuteante", pero se desengaña rápidamente cuando empieza a escuchar la forma en que hablamos los salvadoreños, ya sea con el usted o el vos y no con ese "tú" exclusivo de los anuncios publicitarios.

Resulta frustrante para los turistas,  ojear los periódicos locales,  ver carteles publicitarios y demás rótulos por todas partes, todos ellos, escritos en un impecable tuteo y para colmo, escuchar la radio y la TV, también usando el "tú", pero cuando estos mismos turistas salen a la calle, visitan plazas, parques, centros comerciales, restaurantes y todo lugar de concentración pública, escuchan que los salvadoreños o nos voseamos o nos tratamos de usted. Ese tuteo solo se queda en las campañas publicitarias y material informativo, pero en ningún modo se ha podido integrar al lenguaje hablado por más que las agencias publicitarias y medios de comunicación nos lo pretendan imponer.

El voseo es parte de nuestra herencia cultural y está profundamente arraigado en nuestras raíces y lejos de debilitarse, tiende a fortalecerse.


----------



## hual

Vampiro said:


> Quizá en que antes no se usaba tanto...
> A mi me choca a la vista (no al oído) por muy correcto que sea.
> _


Hola

No sé qué debe entenderse por "chocar a la vista" tratándose simplemente de la representación escrita de lo que todo un país usa y que no es ni más ni menos que una forma de tratamiento, con su correspondiente conjugación verbal, heredada, al igual que el tú, de la mismísima lengua española. O ¿es que a los que usan el pronombre "vos" les choca ver escrito el pronombre "tú"? Ahora, si creemos que las formas lingüísticas usadas por unos son superiores a las usadas por otros, eso es harina de otro costal.


----------



## Istriano

Peón said:


> Hasta hace 20/30 años casi no se usaba. Antes los avisos publicitarios trataban de Ud. o en forma impersonal_._  Hoy, que la chabacanería nos ha llegado hasta la nariz, el voseo es rey  y señor en todos los ámbitos. Por supuesto que esto se ha trasladado a  los avisos publicitarios, dirigidos en su mayor parte a los jóvenes: _-Lo querés, lo tenés; -Vení,  firmá y salite con la tuya; -Si querés una piel sana, bañate con  Sarnex; -Para tu pelo, usá Sensux, con extracto de ballena virgen,  _y así.._.  _ A mí  lo que me molesta no es el voseo, por supuesto,  sino que un perfecto desconocido me trate de vos.



En España es muy común esto: un desconocido puede tratarte de tú.  Vd se usa solo con personas muy ancianas.
Mientras tanto en Costa Rica y en muchas zonas de Colombia (por ejemplo en Bogotá) todos se ustedean: Vd puede ser una forma informalísima.


----------



## Pixidio

Istriano said:


> En España es muy común esto: un desconocido puede tratarte de tú.  Vd se usa solo con personas muy ancianas.


Aquí también funciona así. Eso no tiene nada de chabacano ni de irreverente.


----------



## Csalrais

En un hilo antiguo sobre "tuteo" y "ustedeo" una chica argentina que vivía en España mencionó que España y Argentina comparten uso de estos modos (con la diferencia de usar *tú* y *vos*, claro está) a diferencia de la mayoría del resto de países donde *usted* es bastante más habitual.


----------



## Vampiro

Quique Alfaro said:


> Supongo que debe de ser porque para muchos sigue siendo una forma bastarda, puesto que en algunos países lo usan sólo los del estamento popular (los pobres) y no se considera fino (no sea que a uno lo confundan).


Eso es absurdo.  Prefiero pensar que hablas en broma.



hual said:


> No sé qué debe entenderse por "chocar a la vista" tratándose simplemente de la representación escrita de lo que todo un país usa y que no es ni más ni menos que una forma de tratamiento, con su correspondiente conjugación verbal, heredada, al igual que el tú, de la mismísima lengua española. O ¿es que a los que usan el pronombre "vos" les choca ver escrito el pronombre "tú"? Ahora, si creemos que las formas lingüísticas usadas por unos son superiores a las usadas por otros, eso es harina de otro costal.


Todos tenemos nuestro acento, alguno más simpático, otro más cantadito, otro más petulante, todo depende de la opinión del que escucha.
El voseo hablado no me molesta en lo absoluto, de hecho puedo hablar "en argentino" como si fuera nativo; pero otro cantar es verlo escrito.
Puedo aceptarlo como gesto de familiaridad en una carta entre amigos, en un posteo en el foro, en un mensaje de texto en messenger; pero en un escrito serio me parece inaceptable y en la publicidad chabacanería pura y dura para llegar a las masas (lo importante es vender, después de todo)
Pero la RAE lo aceptó... es correctísimo.
Me pregunto con qué seriedad podría tomarse un artículo de un médico argentino sobre la incidencia del virus de hepatitis C en la población hemofílica, o un estudio sobre cálculo de elemento finito de un ingeniero de la UBA, si redactaran sus trabajos voseando.  O qué trascendencia habría alcanzado Borges si hubiera escrito El Aleph con el mismo lenguaje que se utiliza para promocionar un champù.
Hasta no hace muchos años el castellano era un lenguaje ordenado, con reglas más o menos claras que trataba de seguir y respetar todo el mundo.  Hoy en día es un viva la pepa, que cada uno escriba como mejor le parezca, que está todo bien.  "Se usa", parece ser el lema (yo más bien diría la excusa) de moda, y así, al guano con las reglas de acentuación, con la gramática y hasta con el DRAE, cada vez más convertido en un catálogo de términos en uso, con definiciones a veces patéticas, que un diccionario de verdad.
La actitud de la RAE se acerca peligrosamente a la demagogia con ese afán de quedar bien con dios y con el diablo; lo único que ha ganado, en mi opinión, es que cada vez se la respete menos y que el lenguaje que debería proteger y normar se vea cada vez más deformado.
Lo sé, las lenguas evolucionan, pero una cosa es la libertad y otra muy distinta el libertinaje; se debería ser mucho más estricto con los cambios.
_


----------



## Istriano

A mi, me encanta el voseo, hablado y escrito. En Nicaragua y en Argentina se usa el voseo hasta en libros escolares, ¿por qué no?
En España, los libros escolares usan tú, en Costa Rica Vd. 

En un artículo médico no se usaría el voseo, pero tampoco se usaría el tuteo. Normalmente se usaría la voz pasiva o el pronombre reflexivo (se) o Vd.


----------



## hual

Vampiro said:


> Me pregunto con qué seriedad podría tomarse un artículo de un médico argentino sobre la incidencia del virus de hepatitis C en la población hemofílica, o un estudio sobre cálculo de elemento finito de un ingeniero de la UBA, si redactaran sus trabajos voseando. O qué trascendencia habría alcanzado Borges si hubiera escrito El Aleph con el mismo lenguaje que se utiliza para promocionar un champù.
> _


Ni los médicos ni los científicos se dirigen en sus informes a ningún lector en particular, por tanto ni tutean ni vosean. Lo mismo sucede con Borges. Y en cuanto a las publicidades, te guste o no, caés o no en su trampa, independientemente de que te tuteen o te voseen.



Vampiro said:


> Hasta no hace muchos años el castellano era un lenguaje ordenado, con reglas más o menos claras que trataba de seguir y respetar todo el mundo. Hoy en día es un viva la pepa, que cada uno escriba como mejor le parezca, que está todo bien.
> _


Creo que confundís la lengua con un regimiento y en la bolsa (o saco) del viva la pepa no podés meter el "vos", que no es la forma que mejor les parece a millones de personas, sino la única existente en las comunidades en las que viven.


----------



## Pixidio

Vampiro said:


> Eso es absurdo.  Prefiero pensar que hablas en broma.
> 
> 
> Todos tenemos nuestro acento, alguno más simpático, otro más cantadito, otro más petulante, todo depende de la opinión del que escucha.
> El voseo hablado no me molesta en lo absoluto, de hecho puedo hablar "en argentino" como si fuera nativo; pero otro cantar es verlo escrito.
> Puedo aceptarlo como gesto de familiaridad en una carta entre amigos, en un posteo en el foro, en un mensaje de texto en messenger; pero en un escrito serio me parece inaceptable y en la publicidad chabacanería pura y dura para llegar a las masas (lo importante es vender, después de todo)
> Pero la RAE lo aceptó... es correctísimo.
> Me pregunto con qué seriedad podría tomarse un artículo de un médico argentino sobre la incidencia del virus de hepatitis C en la población hemofílica, o un estudio sobre cálculo de elemento finito de un ingeniero de la UBA, si redactaran sus trabajos voseando.  O qué trascendencia habría alcanzado Borges si hubiera escrito El Aleph con el mismo lenguaje que se utiliza para promocionar un champù.
> Hasta no hace muchos años el castellano era un lenguaje ordenado, con reglas más o menos claras que trataba de seguir y respetar todo el mundo.  Hoy en día es un viva la pepa, que cada uno escriba como mejor le parezca, que está todo bien.  "Se usa", parece ser el lema (yo más bien diría la excusa) de moda, y así, al guano con las reglas de acentuación, con la gramática y hasta con el DRAE, cada vez más convertido en un catálogo de términos en uso, con definiciones a veces patéticas, que un diccionario de verdad.
> La actitud de la RAE se acerca peligrosamente a la demagogia con ese afán de quedar bien con dios y con el diablo; lo único que ha ganado, en mi opinión, es que cada vez se la respete menos y que el lenguaje que debería proteger y normar se vea cada vez más deformado.
> Lo sé, las lenguas evolucionan, pero una cosa es la libertad y otra muy distinta el libertinaje; se debería ser mucho más estricto con los cambios.
> _



 El voseo argentino -y no tengo razones para pensar que en otros lugares no lo sea- es antiquísismo: no existe ninguna generación viva en la Argentina que no vosee de manera regular (quiero decir, ateníendose a las reglas de la conjugación voseante) y constante en detrimento del tuteo. 
Lo de los informes, quiero pensar que es una broma. Todos sabemos que se usa un lenguaje impersonal, es un requerimiento del método, en post de la objetividad científica (en inglés no lo necesitan, pero convengamos que en cuanto a giros expresivos su idioma no sobresale). 
El Aleph creo que no contiene pasajes sustanciales en donde se dirija a una segunda persona, así que no entiendo la comparación. El tipo que escribe la publicidad del champú es un marketinero y Borges un literato, uno se dedica a vender (aún si el precio de tal venta es venderle el alma al diablo) y otro a hacer arte con las palabras. Es esperable que no usen el mismo lenguaje. 
 Juzgar la calidad de un informe por el pronombre de segunda persona que usó es no sé, algo así como juzgar la gubernabilidad de un político basándome en la marca de dentífrico que usa. 

En vista de que todas estas discusiones siempre convergen a un mismo agujero negro que son las preferencias y valoraciones personales y al saberme y saberlos sin ganas de dar explicaciones sobre ellas y menos de cambiar de parecer; me retiro de la conversación. 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Peón

Comparto casi todas tus opiniones *Pixi*, pero para que no digás que no tenemos ganas de explicar, lo hago. 

Creo que no está en discusión la validez del voseo que, _tanto en el registro escrito como en el oral_, tiene tanta (o más) carta de antigüedad y legitimidad que el tuteo. En eso no hay discusión posible (creo). 

Lo que puede molestar a muchos (me incluyo) es el _abuso_ del voseo (quizás lo mismo  pueda decirse del tuteo, pero es algo que desconozco). Su uso indiscriminado (por lo menos en la Argentina) en todos los registros y niveles de comunicación, en mi forma de ver, ha bastardeado esta hermosísima  forma del habla coloquial que justamente es nuestro signo de identidad.
Borges es un ejemplo. Basta leer el libro "Borges" de Bioy Casares, para ver que ambos (también las Bullrich) voseaban  al más puro estilo de grandes señores argentinos, con el uso adecuado y justo del "che", tan difícil de hacer o de imitar sin entrar en la parodia. Pero ellos no andaban tratando de "che" y "dale" a todo el mundo.  
Los avisos publicitarios, por el contrario, son un ejemplo de la ultra exageración del voseo indiscriminado a diestra y siniestra, sin distinciones de registros, de público o de circunstancias: un sonido uniforme y totalitario, una orquesta formada por sólo un clarinete, pero mal afinado.  Vos mi dirás ¿qué tiene que hacer Borges con "la propaganda que manda cruel en el cartel" como dice el tango? Y yo contesto, ¿por qué no?  Millones en juego y miles de creativos podrían crear productos mejores, más democráticos, al menos. 

En mi opinión, el voseo indiscriminado nos empobrece porque acerca tanto a las personas que no puede haber muchas variaciones en esta interrelación, no hay márgenes,  y nos coloca a todos en una injusta e incómoda de "amigos" o "parientes" que no es tal. 

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Peón said:


> En mi opinión, el voseo indiscriminado nos empobrece porque acerca tanto a las personas que no puede haber muchas variaciones en esta interrelación, no hay márgenes, y nos coloca a todos en una injusta e incómoda de "amigos" o "parientes" que no es tal.


Más claro, ponerle agua.
Al resto, lo dicho: que cada uno escriba como quiera, que hoy está todo bien.
Saludos.
_


----------



## hual

ryba said:


> En la Argentina, en el Uruguay (y en Bolivia¿?) se emplea _che_ para vos/tú/ud/uds. ¿En las zonas "no-cheistas" se dirá *oí*?*?*?*?*?*?*?*?*


Hola,
En la Argentina, en el Uruguay y me atrevería a decir también en Bolivia, el empleo de _che_ se da sólo con el pronombre vos. Nunca se ha usado _che _con personas a las que se trata de usted/es. Por otra parte, el _che_ para llamar la atención de alguien, suena grosero y despreciativo si no va acompañado del nombre de la persona a quien va dirigido. Ej.: _che, Pedro, ¿no tenés ganas de ver una peli?_ (dicho a un amigo, a un familiar), _che(,) vos, ¿qué estás haciendo ahí?_ (dicho a un desconocido, de una cierta edad que permita que se diga "vos").


----------



## RodrigoHerrera96

Si doy fe de que el che se usa en Bolivia siempre con vos o el nombre de la persona nunca he escuchada che sin más como en Valencia.


----------

